#lubuntu-devel 2016-02-08
<wxl> aw crap why didn't anyone tell me we don't have new alternates?
<teward> wxl: everyone was busy imbibing in copious amounts of drink
<teward> :P
<wxl> :/
<wxl> not i
<phillw> wxl: I thought you had someone for that?
<wxl> i'm working on talking to release. cjwatson 's working his magic as usual
<phillw> wxl: I meant to check :)
<wxl> well that's what i mean. usually people are complaining at me before i see it phillw :)
<Mark_______> Hello, I was wondering on suggestions of where to round up volunteers to verify a leafpad bug I am seeing, basically zeroing out my file.  Any ideas?
<wxl> Mark_______: email the mailing list
<wxl> Mark_______: you also might want to try the ubuntu-quality list, too, since this is something anyone could install with any desktop environment
<Mark_______> Thanks wxl, but which list do you mean?
<Mark_______> oh ubuntu-quality, I see
<wxl> Mark_______: lubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<Mark_______> ok, I will sign up and try to get the word out there
<Mark_______> thanks wxl
<wxl> Mark_______: also ubuntu-quality@lists.ubuntu.com
<dekaband> Hi, right now I am on the live usb for wiley alpha 2 on a Macbook Pro 4,1 and I'm having an issue on install (this is a testing machine) After I choose my Language and click next the installer closes instantly after. I filed a system bug report and can post any logs needed. Any ideas on how to get past this? My goal is to help test LXQT
<phillw> dekaband: wiley or xenial ?
<dekaband> xenial, sorry
<phillw> dekaband: hang on for wxl being fully awake. We did not see that issue in the testing rush, so he will be able to assist in terms of getting it confirmed etc.
<dekaband> Absolutely, Anything I can to help. I will say otherwise Lubuntu runs nice on this. The suggested wifi driver doesn't work for me through the additional drivers dialog, at least in the live enviroment but thats a minimal issue atm
<phillw> dekaband: also, do take the time to join lubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<phillw> as we are scattered across TZ's email is a good way to keep in touch.
<dekaband> Ok, I just joined the mailing list as well.
<wxl> dekaband: got a bug number?
<phillw> hi wxl :)
<wxl> hai phillw
<dekaband> I made a mistake because I used fastboot & nomodeset as a command option on boot because fsck on intial usb boot had been hanging on me with other distros. I'm thinking that because of that, the system is mounted read-only and that is causing the installer to crash
<dekaband> I'll try only nomodeset and see if that helps
#lubuntu-devel 2016-02-09
<dekaband> @wxl I was able to complete the install process by opening a terminal and typing ubiquity --automatic, I thought I had filed a bug report but I was mistaken. Ubiquity seems to be the culprit
<meetingology> dekaband: Error: "wxl" is not a valid command.
<wxl> dekaband: you can re-target it against ubiquity
<wxl> dekaband: did you already check the md5 of both the image and the media you used to install?
<dekaband> yes, I just did that right now and it appears the .iso I have is corrupted. I'll need to find a way to burn it a little slower
<wxl> yeah that's probably the cause of the error
<dekaband> Next time I'll torrent it. Thanks though, I appreciate your time
<phillw> dekaband: when the machine does not want to play I find using a -RW (either cd-rw or dvd-rw) makes the little horror burn slowly :)
<wxl> hehe  yeah that helps, dekaband, though that doesn't help burning
<dekaband> I've been using a usb, I'll grab some cd-rw's tommorow and give it another shot =)
<phillw> dekaband: if you use cd-rw, you can only use the alternate images. The desktop ones are dvd sized.
<dekaband> ok good to know. I'll use the dvd-rw's then =)
<phillw> wxl: the alternates appear to have failed again :/
<redwolf> -__-
<ianorlin> hmm after repsin alternates seem back up :)
#lubuntu-devel 2016-02-10
<tsimonq2> wxl: what's the plan for 14.04.4?
<phillw> desktop ones get tested once they go into 'test'
<tsimonq2> phillw: which is why I asked our QA manager :)
<phillw> tsimonq2: he already answered it in the recent email he sent out :)
<tsimonq2> phillw: oh well I guess I should check that, sorry XD
<tsimonq2> phillw: yeah I'm not seeing anything :/
<tsimonq2> o/ I'm ready for the meeting
<wxl> we might be it XD
<wxl> i think i'll hang around for a while
<tsimonq2> yeah lol
 * tsimonq2 hands teward a cup of coffee while he waits for the meeting to start
<redwolf> o.o
<redwolf> my body is ready
<tsimonq2> 0_____0
<redwolf> for the meeting   o__o
<tsimonq2> oh :P XD
 * teward locks redwolf and tsimonq2 into a small room
<wxl> well that's one more
 * wxl wonders if phillw is going to come
 * teward wonders if evil is nigh
<teward> anyways
<tsimonq2> lel o/
 * teward is having issues with the ISOs, believes latest kernel update to host OS is at fault :P
 * teward disappears
<redwolf> zzzzzz...
<tsimonq2> yeah wxl, when's the meeting gonna start? XD
<wxl> when i know there's more than two people
<wxl> unless you wish to talk to yourself
 * redwolf downloads... things... in the meanwhile
<tsimonq2> O______O
<tsimonq2> wxl: this is why email reminders should be more then 10 mintes beforehand! :P
<wxl> tsimonq2: i nominate you as secretary then
<redwolf> O.O!
<tsimonq2> wxl: sure
 * tsimonq2 sets up an automated system to do this automatically
<redwolf> like those porn secretaries with short skirts and big fake glasses, licking a pencil?
<tsimonq2> O____O
<saeron> hi
<redwolf> o/ saeron
<saeron> ?
<wxl> hi saeron. here for the meeing?
<tsimonq2> saeron: greetings!
<saeron> yes
<saeron> i think
<saeron> xd
<wxl> we'll get going in a bit
<wxl> waiting for people to show up :)
<saeron> ok
<wxl> well it's been long enough
<tsimonq2> +1
<wxl> i guess i'm just going to go ahead
<wxl> #startmeeting Lubuntu 10 February 2016 19:00 UTC meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Feb 10 19:15:04 2016 UTC.  The chair is wxl. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | now testing Xenial Xerus 16.04 LTS dailies | Trusty Tahr 14.04.4 LTS testing to begin 9 Feb | Lubuntu 10 February 2016 19:00 UTC meeting | Current topic:
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/IRC%20Meetings/Agenda is our agenda
<wxl> i know that tsimonq2 is anxious to get started on his topic so i'll let him go first
<wxl> #topic Test cases for Lubuntu
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | now testing Xenial Xerus 16.04 LTS dailies | Trusty Tahr 14.04.4 LTS testing to begin 9 Feb | Lubuntu 10 February 2016 19:00 UTC meeting | Current topic: Test cases for Lubuntu
<tsimonq2> ooh yay
<tsimonq2> okay, so as you all know we have atest cases for Lubuntu on iso.qa.ubuntu.com and packages.qa.ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> to generate the test cases they have to be manually written out
<wxl> not as we *all* know, but some of us, yes
<tsimonq2> wxl: well yeah :D
<tsimonq2> so anyeays
<wxl> for those that don't know, it's a qa tool for testing to ensure that our testing process is the same for every test
<tsimonq2> *anyways
<tsimonq2> (this is why wxl going first with QA would have been best XD)
<tsimonq2> anyways, so I wanted to bring this up because I have been recently been getting into writing test cases. Basically, if you are looking at the tracker and you feel that a test for an application would be nice, speak up, because I would like to benefit Lubuntu by making more test cases
<thsefdhefgsethfs> o/
<tsimonq2> (sorry for the weird wording this is just on the spot)
<wxl> hai noah XD
<tsimonq2> thsefdhefgsethfs: question? XD
<tsimonq2> so anyways, I am asking the general Lubuntu people if more test cases are needed
<tsimonq2> and I will make them happen
 * tsimonq2 is cringing at his weird wording XD
<redwolf> ...
<wxl> we definitely need LXQt testcases
<wxl> we should start with the main LXQt components and then add apps as we finally decide on them
<tsimonq2> I agree
<redwolf> +1
<tsimonq2> is there a list somewhere, wxl?
<wxl> git.lxde.org :)
<wxl> or you could just use the wiki page that talks about installing lxqt
<wxl> since it has a list of packages
<tsimonq2> wxl: for people who don't know, where's that?
<wxl> but one package may specify multiple deliverables so perhaps it'd be best to start with the upstream page i mentioned
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt
<tsimonq2> because I could get a fresh VM or something and use that to test
<tsimonq2> oh okay
<tsimonq2> wxl: what do you mean by multiple deliverables?
<wxl> multiple commands/programs/etc
<tsimonq2> ahh okay
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm just curious as to what's LXDE and what's LXQt on that upstream link you sent me
<wxl> lxde components are at the bottom
<wxl> EVERYTHING is lxqt now
<tsimonq2> oic the LXDE-only packages are on the bottom with deprecated or whatever that is
<tsimonq2> gotcha
<wxl> they're not deprecated, but they're not the main focus of the lxde team
<tsimonq2> ahh makes sense
<wxl> it's been made clear to me that lxde will continue, albeit without the support of the entire lxde team
<redwolf> yes
<tsimonq2> so I'll get at least merge proposals for the LXQt test cases, maybe I might even create a folder in the testcase dir
<tsimonq2> wxl: makes sense :)
<wxl> keep the lubuntu-devel mailing list informed about progress
<wxl> you might want to make a blueprint to track progress
<tsimonq2> is there anywhere I should document the merge proposals/testcases I write for LXQt, sort of a todo list, or should I just crank it out on my own tools?
<tsimonq2> yeah I'll do that
<wxl> yep :)
<tsimonq2> nvm on the former
<tsimonq2> so I'll create a blueprint and I'll meail the lubuntu-devel list about that
<tsimonq2> also
<wxl> yep
<tsimonq2> because we still support LXDE even for the LTS, I was wondering if any should be updated
<tsimonq2> so, I'll email lubuntu-devel, but I was wondering if any need updating
<wxl> the testcases for lxde?
<tsimonq2> yes
<tsimonq2> on packages.qa.ubuntu.com
<wxl> none that i know of but it's worth auditing
<tsimonq2> so just keep your eyes out for any testcases that need improving, file a bug, and don't be afraid to assign me andor email me at tsimonq2@ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> *and/or
<wxl> okie dokie
<wxl> thanks for your help with the testcases, tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> no problem
<tsimonq2> any questions/comments/concerns, let me know at tsimonq2@ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> I'll email the list in a few hours
<wxl> ok i guess i'll start on my topic then unless people have questions or antyhing
 * tsimonq2 is done with what he has to say
<wxl> #topic QA
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | now testing Xenial Xerus 16.04 LTS dailies | Trusty Tahr 14.04.4 LTS testing to begin 9 Feb | Lubuntu 10 February 2016 19:00 UTC meeting | Current topic: QA
<wxl> i'll keep this brief as i have emailed the lubuntu-devel list about it
<wxl> current focus should be on smoke testing trusty daily images
<wxl> the current plan (changed again) is to release on the 18th
<wxl> we should have images to test on the tuesday before, if not sooner
<wxl> until then, we should just run through the dailies and see if there are any big problems
<wxl> as per the past few point releases we have done, there will be no alternates and no amd64+mac image (though they were released with the original trusty)
<wxl> it would always be good to go through old bugs on the release notes and see if any of those bugs are fixed or not and if so mark them as such on the wiki
<tsimonq2> okay, *my* plan is to confirm bugs for the release notes on Monday night, then if we have images, test those (I would do this over the weekend but dad is taking us to the dells :D)
<wxl> i know tsimonq2 and i and others all have plans of doing so, but the more eyes on it the better
<tsimonq2> (sorry for interrupting :) )
<wxl> np you just repeated me anyways :)
<tsimonq2> :D
<wxl> next focus will be on xenial daily images
<wxl> we are (i've confirmed this) doing releases back to back
<wxl> so the release of xenial beta 1 will be the week right after trusty 14.04.4
<wxl> so no rest for the wicked! keep on testing!
<tsimonq2> time providing, that will go on my Monday agenda as well
<tsimonq2> wxl: when can we expect images?
<wxl> same philosophy as with trusty applies: smoketest for obvious problems before the milestone, look for bugs that are fixed
<wxl> tsimonq2: releases are (usually) always thursday and we (usually) always have images the tuesday before
<wxl> so since we'll release beta1 on the 25th, the milestone images will be available on the 23rd
<wxl> this is covered in the testing wiki page
<wxl> which i admit is a bit long, but there's a lot of really valuable info there
<wxl> beyond that exploratory testing of lxqt and/or the raspberry pi2 images is always welcome
<wxl> i linked the lxqt page before
<tsimonq2> and a note, if you are looking to get into QA but don't know how, you can find us here :)
<tsimonq2> or the Testing page
<tsimonq2> (which wxl has yet to link :) )
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing
<wxl> and here';s the raspberry pi page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/RaspberryPi
<tsimonq2> we are always looking for more help, so if you haven't looked into QA, it's pretty easy :)
<wxl> i'd like to figure out a way to get an image for the original Raspberry Pi, but that's kind of way at the bottom of my list so don't anyone get too excited :)
<wxl> oh!
<redwolf> will be able to provide a download link for that machine?
<wxl> and just a reminder that we only release PPC images in LTS and both xenial and trusty are LTSs so if you have the hardware or know anyone that does test test test
<wxl> i still have machines to send out to people
 * tsimonq2 notes that if he got a Raspberry Pi, this would be a lot quicker, and people could expect it sooner :)
 * wxl hangs his head out in shame
<wxl> tsimonq2: well, there is some serious work involved, me thinks
<wxl> redwolf: that machine, meaning the original Pi?
<redwolf> no, the Pi2, adding the ISO download to the others
<tsimonq2> wxl: If it runs with Debian, I can figre it out :D
<tsimonq2> s/figre/figure/
<wxl> redwolf: an iso is not relevant to the Pi2 unfortunately
<wxl> redwolf: but if you follow the link downloadable images are available
<wxl> although reading it now it's not clear
<redwolf> sorry, let me explain. the same way we provide at lubuntu.me (and still in lubuntu.net) downloads for all machines in several versions, another link to the Pi2 one
<redwolf> kinda official
<tsimonq2> =1
<wxl> yeah but only kinda official
<tsimonq2> s/=/+/
<wxl> this is a community supported thing in a way beyond that of ppc
<wxl> which is to say we're not using canonical's build hardware to pump out the images
<redwolf> mhm
<wxl> so we have to link outside the normal canonical world
<wxl> but that's no problem. sure we can!
<redwolf> okies :)
 * tsimonq2 would like that
<wxl> i think phillw is hosting the images outside of the torrents available on the ubuntu flavor maker page
<redwolf> aye
<wxl> it's here
<wxl> http://phillw.net/isos/lubuntu/wily/
<tsimonq2> wxl: and if it's just a imple process and the source code is available, I might find a way to automate it, then we could throw it on a server :D
<wxl> tsimonq2: yeah i need to talk to flexiondotorg_ about it
<wxl> redwolf: you want to take care of linking it on the website?
<tsimonq2> wxl: but Canonical hosting would be awesome
<redwolf> I will, yes :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: it's NOT going to happen
<wxl> oh!
<tsimonq2> wxl: just curious, why not?
<wxl> #action tsimonq2 will make a blueprint for lxqt testcases
<meetingology> ACTION: tsimonq2 will make a blueprint for lxqt testcases
<wxl> #action wxl will edit the RaspberryPi page to include clear download links
<meetingology> ACTION: wxl will edit the RaspberryPi page to include clear download links
<wxl> #action redwolf will include the RaspberryPi download link(s) to the lubuntu.me website
<meetingology> ACTION: redwolf will include the RaspberryPi download link(s) to the lubuntu.me website
<redwolf> O.O!
<wxl> :)
<wxl> only one other thning i wanted to add is some new information that passed by the lubuntu-devel mailing list: we're now on the ubuntu downloads page!
<tsimonq2> #action Trusty needs testing in the upcoming week for the point release, tsimonq2 will definitely test
<meetingology> ACTION: Trusty needs testing in the upcoming week for the point release, tsimonq2 will definitely test
<tsimonq2> ysy
<tsimonq2> s/s/a/
<wxl> see "ubuntu flavors" at http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<wxl> this takes you to http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<wxl> it's got kind of random ordering
<tsimonq2> #action tsimonq2 will send an email to lubuntu-devel about the QA testcases
<meetingology> ACTION: tsimonq2 will send an email to lubuntu-devel about the QA testcases
 * tsimonq2 is done with #action for now :)
<wxl> there's a bug to get that ordered
<wxl> most likely alphabetical
<wxl> that's this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/1543783
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1543783 in ubuntu-website-content "Order flavours on flavour download page alphabetically" [Undecided,New]
<wxl> i also filed one to get the right website linked https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/1543842
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1543842 in ubuntu-website-content "change link to Lubuntu on flavor downloads page to lubuntu.me" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * tsimonq2 has to take off in < 7 minutes
<tsimonq2> oh okay
<wxl> i also checked around to make sure we don't still have any lubuntu.net references and couldn't find any so not sure what's up with that
<wxl> that's it for me
<wxl> #topic donation area
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | now testing Xenial Xerus 16.04 LTS dailies | Trusty Tahr 14.04.4 LTS testing to begin 9 Feb | Lubuntu 10 February 2016 19:00 UTC meeting | Current topic: donation area
<wxl> with phillw not being here, i'm going to speak for him
<wxl> i know we're still waiting on the gosh darned paperwork
<phillw> o/
<wxl> oh!
<wxl> hai phillw
<wxl> want to take over?
<tsimonq2> hey it's phillw!
<phillw> fed!!!
 * wxl pats phillw's distended tummy :)
<phillw> I will get copies of paperwork emailed out this week.
<wxl> so if all goes well, maybe we'll have a donation area before the end of the month???
<phillw> By Release time :)
<tsimonq2> if you don't mind me asking, what exactly is the purpose of the donation area?
<wxl> hehe yay! that would be great!
<tsimonq2> where do the funds go?
<tsimonq2> (my question is the latter)
<phillw> Someone needs to give Julien a dig, he's had his paperwork for a while after the 1st batch was lost in the post.
<wxl> tsimonq2: they'll go to various and sundry needs of the lubuntu team, since we don't directly get any community donations funding
<wxl> phillw: may i nominate you for that task?
<tsimonq2> wxl: example?
<wxl> tsimonq2: buying and shipping ppc machines to testers :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: orrrr shipping Raspberry Pis to eager testers? XD
<phillw> wxl: I'll look out for him, although redwolf tends to speak more often.... basically next one who sees him - remind him!
<wxl> tsimonq2: don't get too excited
<redwolf> ok
<wxl> #action redwolf phillw and/or wxl to have Julien send on his paperwork for the donation area
<meetingology> ACTION: redwolf phillw and/or wxl to have Julien send on his paperwork for the donation area
<wxl> anything else on the donation area?
 * tsimonq2 remains silent
<phillw> I'll email redwolf our constitution, even though not launched, it can be news on lubuntu.me
 * tsimonq2 has to jet, bye guys!
<wxl> that'd be fab!
<wxl> bai tsimonq2 thanks again
<redwolf> o/ tsimonq2
<wxl> #action phillw to give redwolf our constitution (re: donations) to get up on lubuntu.me
<meetingology> ACTION: phillw to give redwolf our constitution (re: donations) to get up on lubuntu.me
<redwolf> yes, we have a blog ;)
<wxl> hehe
<wxl> ok my co-worker is getting hungry so i'll move this along
<wxl> we don't have anyone to talk on lxqt so i'm going to just move on from that topic
<wxl> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand nio is not around either
<phillw> http://phillw.net/LubuntuConstitution.txt
<phillw> redwolf: that okay for you?
<redwolf> yes! I'll re-format that
<redwolf> no need for signatures and dates and stuff publicly!
<phillw> redwolf: the sigs bit was for if bank needed it signing. They did not :P
<redwolf> okies. I will prepare a "nice-looking" page
<wxl> #topic anything else
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | now testing Xenial Xerus 16.04 LTS dailies | Trusty Tahr 14.04.4 LTS testing to begin 9 Feb | Lubuntu 10 February 2016 19:00 UTC meeting | Current topic: anything else
<wxl> anything else anyone?
<phillw> redwolf: as it is news - remember s/has been opened/ is being opened/ :D
<wxl> artwork news redwolf ?
<redwolf> no
<wxl> yes there is
<wxl> :)
<redwolf> really?
<redwolf> please, refresh my memory
<wxl> isn't there some new stuff in the Lenny family?
<redwolf> oh yes!! I have a new practice designer :)
<wxl> well that
<wxl> but don't we have a borg????
<wxl> and potatoes
<wxl> :)
<redwolf> yes, but everybody saw that :) (I think)
<wxl> oh
<wxl> well i didn't think they did
<wxl> not everyone subscribes to that page and it's not easy to find
<redwolf> phillw already told me we have to promote that wiki page a bit more
<wxl> give us the link then!
<redwolf> Lenny's? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Marketing/Lenny
<wxl> yay Lennys!
<wxl> are we going to have a squirrel?
 * wxl ducks
<phillw> we will need one... ish
<redwolf> of course ;) every release mascot
<wxl> well
<wxl> good luck :)
<wxl> and on that note, i'm ready to call it quits
<redwolf> ta!
<phillw> thanks for chairing :)
<wxl> thanks everyone!
<wxl> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | now testing Xenial Xerus 16.04 LTS dailies | Trusty Tahr 14.04.4 LTS testing to begin 9 Feb
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Feb 10 20:05:18 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/lubuntu-devel/2016/lubuntu-devel.2016-02-10-19.15.moin.txt
<redwolf> kudos to the chairman!
<wxl> and on that note, off to lunch :)
<redwolf> YES!!
<phillw> enjoy
<redwolf> when starts the meeting?  o__o
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | now testing Xenial Xerus 16.04 LTS dailies (beta 1 due 25 Feb) | Trusty Tahr 14.04.4 LTS testing to begin 16 Feb (due 18 Feb)
<MrBIOS> wxl: dafuq is “HWE stack"
<MrBIOS> yay for useless acronyms
<phillw> HardWare Enabled
<MrBIOS> and what, pray tell, does that actually mean?
<phillw> MrBIOS: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL
<MrBIOS> got it, thanks :)
<phillw> MrBIOS: I've sent an email out. I hadn't got as far as reading as I only just made the end of meeting after evening meal.
<MrBIOS> thanks :)
<saeron> quit
<saeron> ops
<redwolf> O.O
 * ianorlin slept throught the meeting :(
<phillw> ianorlin: http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/lubuntu-devel/2016/lubuntu-devel.2016-02-10-19.15.moin.txt
<redwolf> lots of task for the wolf! grunt!
<phillw> redwolf: I've two sets of release notes to prep up and the 14.04 wiki page to +1 for the point release.
<redwolf> :|
<tsimonq2> phillw: I'll help on Monday with .4 release notes if needed
<phillw> tsimonq2: I'll draft them up same as usual. As wxl said, task #1 is to check bug status of the ones from .3 release.
<tsimonq2> phillw: also on my Monday agenda XD
<tsimonq2> redwolf: PLEASE incorporate a Xerus into the next wallpaper somehow XD
<redwolf> nope
<redwolf> no mascots or logos
<phillw> he he :P
<tsimonq2> aww :P
<redwolf> it's the law!
<redwolf> .__.
<tsimonq2> O___O huh?!?!?
<redwolf> <nazi_mode> my law </nazi_mode>
<tsimonq2> XD
<redwolf> .__.
<wxl> MrBIOS: HWE = Hard Ware Enablement. tl;dr kernel updates XD
<phillw> wxl: read the email :P
<phillw> wxl: ahh, goodie.. I have a couple of days to prepare up the new task section on the pre-post area at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers/PrePostReleaseTODO#Notes_for_Step_Release for it to reflect what is needed for a step release.
<ianorlin> wxl do you know if LXQt should have its own folder in ubuntu-manual-tests in the version control?
<wxl> ianorlin: that should be one of the things that tsimonq2 is working on. please check with him
<ianorlin> ah ok I may want to write run for lxqt-runner
<tsimonq2> o/ ianorlin let's talk in #phillw
<tsimonq2> unless you want to talk here
#lubuntu-devel 2016-02-11
<Surender> hi
<Surender> plz respiond, urgent
<Surender> respond
<tsimonq2> O_O
<tsimonq2> *shrug*
 * tsimonq2 moves on with his life
<phillw> flexiondotorg: ping
#lubuntu-devel 2016-02-12
<tsimonq2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/InstallingLubuntu BADLY needs to be updated, I have seen it linked from several different websites, and something should be done about it.
<wxl> tsimonq2: is is still reda-only?
<tsimonq2> it still cites amjjawad as contact!
<tsimonq2> wxl: no but I'm digging and don't have time tonight
<tsimonq2> plus, we have a docs team for a reason, they could probably do a better job then me :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: we have no one leading said team really :(
<tsimonq2> wxl: well I'm not gonna step up, but something needs to be done!
 * phillw wxl I can edit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/InstallingLubuntu
<tsimonq2> "Please note that the final and the current release of Lubuntu is 11.10 which will be supported until April 2013. "
<tsimonq2> thank you phillw
<wxl> thx phillw
<tsimonq2> (BTW some virtual machine programs have a BIOS, screenshots could just be taken, ;) )
<phillw> wxl: I am actually very annoyed at the statement... https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-wiki-docs
<phillw> but, I'm  required elsewhere
<wxl> phillw: i didn't mean to minimize your contribution, but  i know you're only filling in as needed
 * tsimonq2 will join the docs team once he gets better at writing :)
<phillw> hi with 14.04.4 coming up - have a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/727127/last-upgrade-crashes-network-manager-no-internet-connection-no-applet
<phillw> wxl: this is a 'hot bug' and needs chasing ^^^
<wxl> whatcha want Unit193 ?
<wxl> oops wrong channel AS usual
#lubuntu-devel 2017-02-06
<acheronuk> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2017-February/000968.html
<tsimonq2> ^
<acheronuk> congratulations tsimonq2 :D
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Thanks :D
#lubuntu-devel 2017-02-07
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libxfce4ui [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.13.1-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libxfce4ui [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.13.1-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libxfce4ui [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.13.1-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libxfce4ui [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.13.1-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libxfce4ui [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.13.1-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libxfce4ui [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.13.1-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libxfce4ui [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.13.1-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
#lubuntu-devel 2017-02-08
<tsimonq2> lynorian, acheronuk: Can one of you do me a HUGE favor and send out a call for testing for 16.04.2 on lubuntu-devel?
<tsimonq2> Just use the 16.04.1 email and modify things.
<lynorian> tsimonq2, still needed
<lynorian> tsimonq2, dones
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Many thanks dude :)
 * lynorian has done 3 testcases
#lubuntu-devel 2017-02-09
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Yay!
<lynorian> tsimonq2, is the 16.04.2 using the 4.4 kernel not right
<lynorian> shouldn't it be using yakketys 4.8 kernel
<tsimonq2> lynorian: idk
<lynorian> 4.4 is the one xenial came with so that does not seem right?
<lynorian> tsimonq2, at least I do not have to prepare my computer to go to scale afterwards that was a long day two years ago
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
<casa> hi everyone I'm using Lubuntu I want to meet a OS programmer (not only Unix and Linux), I want to collaborate with programmer for make original sounds, I compose and produce somethings for opensource programs, but I want to know a programmer for OS...maybe here there aren't OS programmer?!? btw I really love Lubuntu and I'm trying to install to every friend I have xD it is difficult but slowly everyone will use Lubuntu
<casa> or Ubuntu OS, I hope I find someone interested in this way..for music and original sound design, I'm always here...my email is jacopotore@gmail.com  , on skype: jacopotore  , hope to find someone...really love Art and Computer <3
#lubuntu-devel 2017-02-10
<Kamilion> casa: sunvox works well on lubuntu. http://www.warmplace.ru/soft/sunvox/
<Kamilion> also check out the ubuntu-studio packageset, you can install it on top of lubuntu if you prefer lxde. https://ubuntustudio.org/tour/audio/
<Kamilion> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dRTLqabGmo  Here's one of my favorite sunvox samples.
<wxl> tsimonq2: hey dailies are way behind. fwiw.
<wxl> um
<wxl> i think i can, yes
<wxl> oops
<wxl> wrong channel :)
<krytarik> wxl: That's always fun! :D
<tsimonq2> wxl: !!! WHAAAT?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Whaddaya mean?
<casa> Kamilion, I want to collaborate with programmer for make original sounds
<casa> I compose and produce
<casa> I don't need a software
<casa> I need a programmer
<cyphermox> is anyone working on updating the slideshow for Lubuntu? seems like it's still showing "Lubuntu 16.10"
<lynorian> redwolf is who would normally do it
<lynorian> cyphermox ^
<cyphermox> ok
#lubuntu-devel 2017-02-11
<tsimonq2> cyphermox: I'll *POKE* him
#lubuntu-devel 2017-02-12
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Please take a look at this: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/372/builds/142583/testcases/1302/results
<lynorian> ah the last one
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Yes please :)
<tsimonq2> lynorian: So you're doing it?
<lynorian> yes
<lynorian> trying a vm with two virtual disks as that is a wierd setup
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Please mark as "In progress"
<lynorian> tsimonq2, done
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Thanks
#lubuntu-devel 2018-02-05
<cyberspacdf> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  pfiauync: ubot9 bluesabre redwolf ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<tsimonq2> !ops
<ubot93> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<cyberspacdf> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  pjizjm: finsternis queuebot Kamilion ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cyberspacdf> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  bvocra: m4sk1n ShellcatZero redwolf[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cyberspacdf> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  umldki: Kamilion lynorian m4sk1n ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cyberspacdf> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  ugvkck: redwolf yofel Kamilion ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cyberspacdf> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  aeqsmxorl: redwolf[m] yofel acheronuk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cyberspacdf> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  qjfcsmmr: acheronuk agaida lynorian ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<cyberspacdf> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  bhevkn: queuebot drkokandy Lotusinus[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<tsimonq2> !ops
<ubot93> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<tsimonq2> Thanks Kamilion 
<tsimonq2> whoops
<tsimonq2> I mean krytarik :)
<krytarik> Sure!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Thank you
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3704.mp4
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I need a bot with Six Nations fixtures now.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 🏉
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just did a round of updates to Phab, things went smoothly.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No reboot needed.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Can someone please repro this in a way that's... easily reproducable and assign it to the right package? https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu-next/+bug/1747331
<lubot> <mariogrip> @tsimonq2, didn't happen to me on friday (that was x86_64 though)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Jacob Kim, So to answer your question about why we use Launchpad and GitHub, it's because Launchpad is the de facto Ubuntu tool. It's what we should work with. It's also what Julien uses (iirc) and some people prefer Launchpad because it's open source and GitHub is closed source. There's a variety of reasons for both, but I think we can have the best of both worlds by bidirectionally mirroring and using both.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mariogrip, Ok. I remember being able to reproduce it at one point, so it is a bug, but I can't seem to track it down now... so yeah, just gotta find a willing person to go bug hunting :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> BTW @Wolfenprey this might interest you: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1720219/comments/51
<lubot> Thanks a lot for raising it to our attention, now it'll be fixed :D
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @tsimonq2, Ill take a look! Thanks!
<lubot> Emanuele was added by: Emanuele
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Emanuele, o/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Emanuele, Welcome!
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Good to see pple come in
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Agreed
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> do u guys prefer qt over gtk?
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> and if so, why?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Jacob Kim, Yeah, because stuff doesn't break every other release (much more stable), it's a bit easier to develop for, and it's not GNOME's thing :D
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> hmmmm
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> i c
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf you fix that repo yet?
<redwolf> hello. what repo? the web? not yet, sorry. been busy
<redwolf> krytarik, I honestly don't know how to proceed with that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, *I* fixed the repo days ago. Keep up!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [cdimage-css] vikingredwolf pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNhdY
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- cdimage-css/master be0d27f RedWolf: Fixed background properties (commit by krytarik)
<wxl> @tsimonq2 where?
<redwolf> krytarik, sorry, this was the only way I know to use your commit, using my account through Atom. but it's something! :)
<redwolf> wxl, what repo?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Are we still talking about the WP stuff?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's... In the repo?
<redwolf> if it's the web, I removed a plugin, and made changes
<redwolf> you need to give me a dead-end to stop doing things in order to keep it fully synced
<wxl> @tsimonq2: yes but where's the noficication of the work done? did you email rt?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Nope. Your job. 😉
<wxl> @tsimonq2: not if i dno't know the work is done!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Then check the repo XD
<wxl> you're missing my point here
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No I'm not, I'm just avoiding it :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sorry
<wxl> communication next time, please.
<krytarik> redwolf: Well, it was your Atom though that applied the extra (whitespace) changes. :P
<redwolf> yup
<redwolf> thank you, matey
<krytarik> Welcome, duuude!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Actually wxl I DID ping you now that I look at backlog
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fix your IRC client XD
<redwolf> get a room
<wxl> @tsimonq2: where?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Here.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: what day/time?
<lynorian> ah put some more writing into lubuntu manual
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 closed pull request #9: Initial Transmission docs (master...master) https://git.io/vNyVO
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 pushed 2 new commits to master: https://git.io/vNjBz
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master f54b1ee Morgan Lee: Add Transmission docs...
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 3dfff4d Morgan Lee: Leafpad: Nani? Rework description...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @carriewst ^
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] m4sk1n pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNj0k
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master ab3fc50 root: Description fixes....
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] m4sk1n force-pushed master from ab3fc50 to c8b6536: https://git.io/vNV1Z
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master c8b6536 Marcin Mikołajczak: Description fixes....
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 force-pushed master from c8b6536 to 08e3472: https://git.io/vNV1Z
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 17cd9fe Brendan Perrine: Write which image to choose part of chapter one.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 9c762b2 Brendan Perrine: Edit as requested by team leader.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master a79ce8f Lyn Perrine: Merge https://github.com/lubuntu-team/lubuntu-manual
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] m4sk1n pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNjEx
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master cc3fdf0 Marcin Mikołajczak: Update translation files to current sources...
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] m4sk1n pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNjzC
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master a12e1d8 Marcin Mikołajczak: Fix typo in CONTRIBUTING.md...
<lubot> <carriewst> @tsimonq2, Sirrrr
<lubot> <carriewst> I haven't gib commits yet
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I fix
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ;_;
<lubot> <carriewst> Thanx
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yw
<lubot> <carriewst> I add others ;_;
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot> <carriewst> Thanx simon sir
#lubuntu-devel 2018-02-06
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lxqt-panel-packaging] tsimonq2 created debian/sid at 09e311a (+0 new commits): https://git.io/vNjKT
<tsimonq2> there we go
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lxqt-panel-packaging] lubuntu-lugito created HEAD from ubuntu/bionic (+0 new commits): https://git.io/vNj6Z
<tsimonq2> O_o
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lxqt-panel-packaging] tsimonq2 pushed 8 new commits to ubuntu/bionic: https://git.io/vNjPx
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lxqt-panel-packaging/ubuntu/bionic 078a38b Simon Quigley: plugin-volume: Use a specific icon for the panel.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lxqt-panel-packaging/ubuntu/bionic 3ed508a Simon Quigley: Fix various memory leaks.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lxqt-panel-packaging/ubuntu/bionic 8d4c93c Simon Quigley: Avoid infinite recursion when no icon is available.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lxqt-runner-packaging] tsimonq2 tagged ubuntu/0.12.0-4ubuntu1 at ubuntu/bionic: https://git.io/vNj11
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lxqt-globalkeys-packaging] tsimonq2 created ubuntu/bionic (+7 new commits): https://git.io/vNjDF
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lxqt-globalkeys-packaging/ubuntu/bionic 76cfbfa Simon Quigley: Fix wrong radio buttons when changing shortcuts.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lxqt-globalkeys-packaging/ubuntu/bionic cf157c0 Simon Quigley: Avoid polluting the the x11 shortcut map.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lxqt-globalkeys-packaging/ubuntu/bionic 8a7f3aa Simon Quigley: Add super key binding support.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lxqt-qtplugin-packaging] tsimonq2 tagged ubuntu/0.12.0-4ubuntu1 at ubuntu/bionic: https://git.io/vNjyl
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Alright, so I just spent a bit of time going through and backporting a couple of useful patches to the LXQt stack in Bionic. Nothing huge, a handful of bugfixes, but still :)
<tsimonq2> I just look at how close feature freeze is and I wanted these fixes in :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lxqt-panel-packaging] lubuntu-lugito deleted HEAD at f274b6d: https://git.io/vNjyi
<tsimonq2> There.
<tsimonq2> Cool.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin opened pull request #15: Start writing xpad documentation. (master...master) https://git.io/vNjSo
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lxqt-globalkeys-packaging] lubuntu-lugito created HEAD from ubuntu/bionic (+0 new commits): https://git.io/vNjHm
<tsimonq2> *sigh* why
 * tsimonq2 shrugs and moves on
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 pushed 6 new commits to master: https://git.io/vNjHp
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 290fda6 Simon Quigley: Double the size of the Firefox image.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master f0ab81c Simon Quigley: Move Transmission to the right spot.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master f0b821d Simon Quigley: Do some trivial rearranging and change all screenshots to 80%.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 pushed 4 new commits to master: https://git.io/vNjQ0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 12948ed Lyn Perrine: Start writing xpad documentation.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master d626a5d Simon Quigley: Add a better Leafpad screenshot.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 57276a6 Simon Quigley: Add XPad documentation (#15).
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNjQi
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master a7ee904 Simon Quigley: Add a screenshot for charactermap and rename the files to be a bit easier on the tooling.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNjQN
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 14b9afa Simon Quigley: Fix whining.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vNj7U
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 54539e7 Simon Quigley: Yeah, let's take that screenshot down a notch. 😅
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 force-pushed master from 54539e7 to 1ee22f6: https://git.io/vNV1Z
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 5caed01 Simon Quigley: Initial commit
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 03061bb Simon Quigley: Add LICENSE and README.md
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master ab411ba Simon Quigley: Add start to Chapter 1
<tsimonq2> That should be the last of the force pushes for now, sorry.
<tsimonq2> Well, for lubuntu-manual...
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-about] tsimonq2 force-pushed master from a467bfe to e079dbd: https://git.io/vNj7Z
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-about/master 9f8807a Simon Quigley: Initial commit.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-about/master 21c9c9c Simon Quigley: Fix whining.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-about/master 63fa7da Simon Quigley: Move things around and deal with the resource file.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-about] tsimonq2 force-pushed master from e079dbd to ff0561e: https://git.io/vNj7Z
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-about/master 8a41243 Simon Quigley: Initial commit.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-about/master 619f3a9 Simon Quigley: Fix whining.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-about/master 7a3a7a4 Simon Quigley: Move things around and deal with the resource file.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 force-pushed master from 1ee22f6 to 07b555c: https://git.io/vNV1Z
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master f355bf2 Simon Quigley: Initial commit
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 8aa0df4 Simon Quigley: Add LICENSE and README.md
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 57ec45e Simon Quigley: Add start to Chapter 1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] lubuntu-lugito created HEAD from master (+0 new commits): https://git.io/vNj7h
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] m4sk1n pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vAeKY
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master e80e9e5 Marcin Mikołajczak: Update translation files to current sources, update Polish translation and fix some typos...
<agaida> Cool - you are migrating Lubuntu next away from openbox? Clever move.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @agaida, No?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Where'd you hear that?
<agaida> oh, i just see it in the latest manifest - congrats
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne When you can, please upload Lubuntu-default-settings
<agaida> äh - beside a full kde-runtime, kde-breeze and so on
<agaida> you even don't forget to install kio and kinit
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ...
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] lubuntu-lugito pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vAvfS
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master ad847ab Julien Lavergne: Fix typo in debian/control, thanks lintian
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] lubuntu-lugito pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vAvTp
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master e10bf6c Julien Lavergne: Update debian/changelog
<JEBjames> re: Bionic beta bug #1746807.  Install still fails with "The installer cannot find a suitable kernel package to install" for the last 6 days.
<ubot93> Bug 1746807 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "18.04 daily installer fails missing kernel" [Undecided, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746807
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We're working on it, if you would idle it would help us respond :)
<JEBjames> I attached /var/log/syslog from bad install to the bug report.  What else can I do?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We're working on it; I think one of us might have to diagnose it because the usual people seem busy with a transition mess in the archive :/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll look at it tonight
<JEBjames> I have instructed my bot to thank your bot to thank you.
<JEBjames> ;)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] lubuntu-lugito pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vAvYS
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master e946745 Julien Lavergne: Release 0.51
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ;)
<JEBjames> fyi...I run an automated test pretty much every day.  Just would like to know a better way to get feedback to proper people...as most cases I am sure it's a quick fix if the person who broke it know it was broke.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Idle in here, really.
<JEBjames> I hear you.  Just idling in irc gives me the dejavus.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do you have Matrix or Telegram?
<JEBjames> no.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Then there's the mailing list :)
<JEBjames> I'm suspecting you are giving more and more soul crushing options until I realize idling in irc is the lesser of two evils.  Please don't confirm this.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm not...
<JEBjames> lol
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :)
<JEBjames> any chance of a Lubuntu alternate 16.04.4?  
<JEBjames> I use the alternate for easy kickstarting.
<JEBjames> ?
<JEBjames> and 4.13 kernel + the grub efi from 18.04 fixes all apollo lake issues.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @JEBjames, No.
<JEBjames> And much crying ensued.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Have you tried the minimal ISO?
<JEBjames> I've used minimal on server.  
<JEBjames> I originally used full ubuntu (before lubuntu had longer lts too) and then added lxde on top.
<JEBjames> Just I vaguely remember some quirks I had to deal with, although that is a good idea to revisit.
<JEBjames> Overall I do like Lubuntu.  It has it's quirks, but makes up for it for lean and mean.
<JEBjames> I'll add retesting minimal to my never ending todo list, good idea.
<simonizor> You can install 4.13 on 16.04 pretty easily with either `linux-generial-hwe-16.04` or `linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge`
<simonizor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack
#lubuntu-devel 2018-02-07
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf ping
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Take a look at all the pages we have under cdimage.ubuntu.com minus Artful
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> The CSS is deployed :D
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> (Including on the released images!)
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> wxl ^^^^
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> lynorian: Your lubuntu.me email alias is now live :)
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, pong
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> I just have one question...
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED TO UBUNTU FONT??!!!!
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/IxeSLxU.jpg
<lubot3> <Wolfenprey> @VikingRedwolf, My poor eyes...
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> @Wolfenprey, DAT
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> it's like one of those ancient websites. I should've put some colourful animated gifs in the background
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> sigh
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, You can fix it, just include the Ubuntu Font in your CSS and then make it the default font
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> So I call PEBKAC on this one ;)
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> Ubuntu Font already WAS included in all our listings
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> somebody screwed up something
<lubot3> <Wolfenprey> @VikingRedwolf, Seems like write a doc on Elementary OS... -starts to RUN-
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Tell me what that something is and I can help fix it
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> @Wolfenprey, O.O
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> just go to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> that's already wrong. and I didn't do that
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> I'm on Ancient Firefox, remember?
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> .___.
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> it doesn't matter. you should see the Ubuntu font in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com, but it's gone
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> who deployed it?
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> slangasek
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> - nice job spreading the CSS though -
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> @Wolfenprey can you confirm this BUG?
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> please, open http://cdimage.ubuntu.com with every borwser you have
<lubot3> <Wolfenprey> ok!
<lubot3> <Wolfenprey> (Photo, 1280x495) https://i.imgur.com/Vf1WcJT.jpg
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> confirmed. it's wrong. that's Sans/Arial/Helvetica
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> the browser default
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, I'll continue to call this PEBKAC on your part ;)
<lubot3> <Wolfenprey> (Photo, 1280x504) https://i.imgur.com/kKCRemQ.jpg
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> yeah, Artful won't be fixed
<lubot3> <Wolfenprey> first on chromium, second on firefox
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> That's intentional
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> that's also wrong
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Ignore that
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> fonts are wrong everywhere
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> You can set the fonts in the CSS yourself, right?
<lubot3> <Wolfenprey> eye strain madness
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> no if they're not in the server. and not for everything, just for a few paragraphs (I can't control Apache's fonts)
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Hm, so you're saying that other pages have the Ubuntu font but ours don't?
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> no, none of them. Ubuntu Font is gone
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> in cdimage only
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> File a bug and fix it in Lubuntu's CSS if you can, please: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+filebug
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Please subscribe me to your bug report
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> naah
<agaida> redwolf: @fontface wasn't invented yesterday?
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Why not? I'll have to search for it if you don't, @VikingRedwolf.
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> it's server activated
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Please link me to your bug report against ubuntu-cdimage
#lubuntu-devel 2018-02-08
<krytarik> I'll just paste this here, in case any of you didn't notice yet:-
<krytarik> [21:38] <slangasek> http://releases.ubuntu.com/include/style.css - san-serif
<krytarik> [21:38] <slangasek> who's been putting serifs on my SAN
<tsimonq2> That was the result of Raf filing a bug.
<krytarik> Ah, ok!
<tsimonq2> krytarik: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+bug/1748014
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1748014 in ubuntu-cdimage "Ubuntu font not rendered in cdimage.ubuntu.com" [Undecided, Invalid]
<tsimonq2> But yeah, I did notice :D
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> Invalid bug. Ubuntu is not provided server side. I don't know why 3 computers failed to use the font, but it's not a bug. Meaning, that Windows users will see Arial.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Right.
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> That doesn't explain why Times was rendered. It's still a mystery for me.
<lubot3> <VikingRedwolf> And I can't reproduce the error.
<lubot3> <acheronuk> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2384552
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> I'm aware of that.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> It's a known bug.
<lubot3> <julienlavergne> Please ping me when the default settings hit a daily ISO, I'm pretty sure some settings will not work ...
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, The default settings already hit the dailies yesterday.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> I know things are still broken.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> I did some preliminary patching locally yesterday that fixed things, and that involved forking startlxqt
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> (i.e. having it insert the custom Lubuntu XDG settings into the env var)
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> It would be good to finally have this fixed @julienlavergne
#lubuntu-devel 2018-02-09
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] alamo18 opened pull request #20: Add more docs in the 3.3.x section (master...master) https://git.io/vAkDI
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 closed pull request #20: Add more docs in the 3.3.x section (master...master) https://git.io/vAkDI
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] m4sk1n pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vAI86
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 2cb5614 Marcin Mikołajczak: Update translation files to current sources...
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @MikolajczakMarcin Out of curiosity, what process do you follow to update translations?
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> I might try to automate integration of that somewhere
<lubot3> <MikolajczakMarcin> make gettext
<lubot3> <MikolajczakMarcin> sphinx-intl update -p build/locale/ -l en_GB -l ja -l ko -l pl -l zh
<lubot3> <MikolajczakMarcin> nothing more…
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> OK cool
<gilir> for the record : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1668722
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1668722 in xorg (Ubuntu) "60x11-common_xdg_path uses $DESKTOP_SESSION which needs a sanity check" [Undecided, Confirmed]
<gilir> looks like sddm is doing weird stuf on DESKTOP_SESSION, which mess up XDG_CONF_DIRS
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> AaaHA
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Nice one gilir!
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne I'll ask around to see if a fix can be prioritized
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Unless you can fix it?
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> (doesn't matter to me, as long as we can find a solution)
<lubot3> <julienlavergne> I probably can fix it (sddm or startlxqt) but I don't know when
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne One thing that would also be useful is to split up the default settings binary packages so when Lubuntu Next is installed, it doesn't pull in any other extra session or lxsession
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> I know we discussed this at one point, but it would be good to finally get it done
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> If you don't have the time, I totally understand, I just want to know how you would like it done so I can do it :)
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Otherwise I can just do what looks logical and propose an MP on Launchpad (or a PR on GitHub), whatever works for you @julienlavergne
<lubot3> <julienlavergne> IMO, the best short term solution is to patch startlxqt to fix DESKTOP_SESSION
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne I did this locally in a VM; it works.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @gilir, Bah, screw it. I'll assign it to myself.
<lubot3> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, Just remove the depends which are annoying, we probably have them already with the seed
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, Ok
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Wfm
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @agaida, So just to tell you directly, fwiw, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1668722
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> That is the XDG bug.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Now, I see that there's an Ubuntu-specific src:xorg delta which sets this up.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> If you're interested, it's available here: https://patches.ubuntu.com/x/xorg/xorg_1:7.7+19ubuntu4.patch
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> (the delta)
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> So as the bug report describes, this just needs a sanity check and it should be fixed.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> I'm going to talk with Timo Aaltonen, Ubuntu's X guy, on Monday.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> In the meantime, I'll work on some packages locally and see if I can get anywhere.
<agaida> thats one of the strange things in Ubuntus XDG handling - yes
<tsimonq2> It's the only one I have to bother with now :D
<agaida> nope
<tsimonq2> What else do I have to bother with to get this working? :P
<agaida> you should ask yourself some other questions
<tsimonq2> Like what?
<agaida> esp. why /usr/share is not in the XDG path
<tsimonq2> It's in XDG_DATA_DIRS
<tsimonq2> Got a Debian install handy to tell me what it's *supposed* to look like?
<agaida> might be some ubuntu specific thing that i don't know - % echo $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS
<agaida> /etc:/etc/xdg:/usr/share
<agaida> and that are places where one could expect configurations
<tsimonq2> $ echo $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS
<tsimonq2> /etc/xdg/xdg-/usr/share/xsessions/lxqt:/etc/xdg
<tsimonq2> Right, hm.
<agaida> so if the problem with the $DESKTOP_SESSION is solved - fine for you, but that means that you must configure anything yourself, because the fallback to upstream defaults will just don't work
<tsimonq2> agaida: Got a link to the XDG spec I can ref in this packaging PR?
<agaida> you see the xdg- part - should be fixed to xdg-Lubuntu: or whatever
<tsimonq2> Right, I know, that's the part I'm fixing :)
<tsimonq2> But while I'm at it...
<agaida> can you please paste the 60x?
<agaida> on debian right now
<tsimonq2> agaida: https://paste.ubuntu.com/=6ZgSxQg3HF/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ubuntu upgraded the pastebin service recently, I saw the discussion in #canonical-sysadmin ^^^^^^^^^
<wxl> wowie
<tsimonq2> wxl: Expirations and everything :D
<tsimonq2> Anyways
<wxl> oh? how do you set all that?
<tsimonq2> wxl: paste.ubuntu.com, it's all options
<wxl> who uses the browser to pastebin? :/
<tsimonq2> I do
<wxl> laaaaaaaaaaame
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> probably a nano user too :/
<tsimonq2> Nah I'm not THAT bad :P
<agaida> but i am
<tsimonq2> bah :P
<tsimonq2> ANYWAYS
<agaida> vim is for wannabees
<tsimonq2> agaida: Got a link to the XDG spec I can ref for The Right Thing here?
<wxl> agaida: we already sensed there was something wrong with you
<tsimonq2> lol
<wxl> pastebinit doesn't support expirations at all harumph. they should make expirations default
<tsimonq2> Agreed
<agaida> rigth - i llike things that just work out of the box™ - thats why i run sid with my own repos
<agaida> tsimonq2:  look at line 11
<tsimonq2> agaida: yes?
<agaida> that's the part i don't understand
<tsimonq2> https://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-latest.html
<tsimonq2> "If $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS is either not set or empty, a value equal to /etc/xdg should be used."
<tsimonq2> Ok, so it follows spec.
<agaida> hrhrhr - ok, try it again :D
<agaida> the best thing is to start a lubuntu
<agaida> and then: echo "$XDG_CONFIG_DIRS"
<tsimonq2> I'm... there?
<tsimonq2> And yes.
<tsimonq2> I know what the bug is.
<tsimonq2> I'm fixing that.
<tsimonq2>  echo "$XDG_CONFIG_DIRS"
<tsimonq2> /etc/xdg/xdg-/usr/share/xsessions/lxqt:/etc/xdg
<tsimonq2> The first part isn't right.
<tsimonq2> The rest of it is.
<tsimonq2> Because, that's spec.
<agaida> you are on lubuntu or next?
<tsimonq2> Yes.
<tsimonq2> :P
<agaida> ok, it might be that i'm to fast
<tsimonq2> Yeah no, this is an upstream LXQt bug. Y'all should put /usr/share in XDG_CONFIG_DIRS if you guys plan on using that as a place for config.
<tsimonq2> Otherwise, if LXQt doesn't do that upstream, then it's all as it should be.
<tsimonq2> As spec says.
<tsimonq2> :)
<agaida> nope
<agaida> wrong assumption
<tsimonq2> Well, /usr/share IS in XDG_DATA_DIRS, so if upstream pulls from XDG_CONFIG_DIRS when it should pull from XDG_DATA_DIRS, then that's certainly a bug.
<tsimonq2> Anyways, what's my wrong assumption here?
<agaida> the timing
<agaida> when 60x is sourced that is before LXQt jumps in
<tsimonq2> Right.
<agaida> and thats the problem
<tsimonq2> ...why is following spec in 60x a problem?
<tsimonq2> Like I said, /usr/share IS in XDG_DATA_DIRS, so if upstream pulls from XDG_CONFIG_DIRS when it should pull from XDG_DATA_DIRS, then that's certainly a bug.
<tsimonq2> I mean, am I wrong here?
<agaida> because if your pov would be right that would mean that ubuntu deliver crap for years  - and that is simply not the case
<tsimonq2> ...?
<agaida> if we aggree that 60x should create a meaningful path - that will mean also that there should be a place where some enviromental variables are set
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> I'm not talking about the bug at hand here.
<tsimonq2> I'm asking why it's not OK to follow spec and only spec.
<lubot> <julienlavergne> You realised that it's only a bug in sddm ? LXQt and Ubuntu are doing the things right currently
<tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Is it? I thought the bug report says that this was *just* an Ubuntu thing, but I guess that might make sense.
<agaida> not exactly - but ok, i see the bug or glitch in sddm - and this glitch boils down to a qt bug
<tsimonq2> Is sddm what gives 60x $DESKTOP_SESSION, @julienlavergne?
<tsimonq2> Ah, right.
<tsimonq2> I think so.
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Look at the comment of the bug report
<tsimonq2> Ahhh.
<tsimonq2> Right.
<agaida> /etc/xdg/xdg-/usr/share/xsessions/lxqt:/etc/xdg
<agaida> XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="$DEFAULT_XDG_CONFIG_DIRS"/xdg-"$DESKTOP_SESSION":"$XDG_CONFIG_DIRS"
<tsimonq2> Right.
<lubot> <julienlavergne> FYI I didn't see the bug because I'm using lightdm on my test machine
<tsimonq2> $DESKTOP_SESSION should be set properly.
<tsimonq2> I can see how this would be sddm...
<agaida> so the original XDG_CONFIG_DIRS= /etc/xdg - and thats a little bit - erm - to little
<tsimonq2> No it isn't.
<tsimonq2> It follows spec.
<tsimonq2> So this isn't an xorg bug after all...
<agaida> nope
<tsimonq2> (Because it's done properly.)
<agaida> it left out /usr/share - and /usr/share should be considered
<agaida> but ok, not my problem
<agaida> it also left out /etc
<tsimonq2> /usr/share is XDG_*DATA*_DIRS
<tsimonq2> Well, that's what the spec says.
<agaida> ok, you are right, all other distributions are wrong - solved
<tsimonq2> In fact, someone should ask Debian why they deviate from the spec.
<tsimonq2> :/
<tsimonq2> If all other distributions were right, someone contact the XDG folks ffs.
<agaida> tsimonq2: nope - debian does it right
<agaida> https://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-latest.html#variables
<agaida> If $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS is either not set or empty, a value equal to /etc/xdg should be used.
<agaida> so if they set it - it is just fine
<tsimonq2> That's what I've been saying this whole time.
<tsimonq2> Debian *isn't* right.
<agaida> but you understand the word 'if' in the sentence?
<tsimonq2> I do.
<tsimonq2> 60x sets it.
<tsimonq2> It's empty before that.
<agaida> so - the set xdg_config_dirs and that is fine
<tsimonq2> And if it isn't, it's set.
<tsimonq2> RIGHT>
<tsimonq2> :)
<agaida> and debian set it somehow to foo, bar and baz
<agaida> like in
<agaida> 2018-02-09  23:48:57 <agaida> /etc:/etc/xdg:/usr/share
<agaida> and this is exactly conform to the specs
<tsimonq2> No it isn't.
<tsimonq2> That should be /etc/xdg
<tsimonq2> And only /etx/xdg
<tsimonq2> *etc
<agaida> hell no!
<agaida> i cite: If $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS is either not set or empty - but it is set
<tsimonq2> Set by what?
<agaida> not important - it is set
<tsimonq2> Yeah it is
<tsimonq2> Why is it set?
<tsimonq2> And why does Debian set it and Ubuntu doesn't?
<agaida> the second part is important - if not set -- > only in that case --> use /etc/xdg or something equivalent
<tsimonq2> Ohh.
<tsimonq2> I catch your drift now.
<agaida> :) - that is one of the last mysteries in the univere
<agaida> :) - that is one of the last mysteries in the universe
<tsimonq2> Now, I'll submit this to Ubuntu and let them deal with it.
<tsimonq2> Not a super high priority.
<agaida> no - and for you it is fine, because you don't want the fallbacks
<agaida> but you could copy them from /usr/share/lxqt/*conf and take them as a base for the lubuntu configs
<tsimonq2> That's what we do already...
<agaida> and until the sddm/qt mess is solved i would simply add a file short before 60x :)
<tsimonq2> I don't touch xorg unless I have to :
<tsimonq2> *:P
<agaida> with some bash magic in - that fix the damn session - that was suggested in qt commercial if i remember rigth
<agaida> read the file, you have the path in DESKTOP_SESSION - and set DESKTOP_SESSION right- easy - as long sddm/qt is wrong
<tsimonq2> Right, but they *shouldn't* set it that way.
<tsimonq2> So while a fallback in xorg would be nice, it's ultimately unnecessary.
<agaida> and that is a known Qt problem - so sddm do this basically right, but Qt don't
<tsimonq2> Nope.
<agaida> https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTQAINFRA-1229
<tsimonq2> SDDM intentionally takes the full path and passes it.
<agaida> damn - read the code - they set, what Qt give to them
<tsimonq2> Ah, except for this line:
<tsimonq2> m_fileName = m_dir.absoluteFilePath(fileName);
<tsimonq2> So you're wrong here :)
<agaida> src/daemon/Display.cpp:        env.insert(QStringLiteral("DESKTOP_SESSION"), session.desktopSession());
<agaida> ^^
<tsimonq2> Right, that line is from session.desktopSession()
<tsimonq2>     QString Session::desktopSession() const
<tsimonq2>     {
<tsimonq2>         return fileName().replace(s_entryExtention, QString());
<tsimonq2>     }
<tsimonq2>     QString Session::fileName() const
<tsimonq2>     {
<tsimonq2>         return m_fileName;
<tsimonq2>     }
<tsimonq2>        m_fileName = m_dir.absoluteFilePath(fileName);
<tsimonq2> See what I mean now, agaida?
<tsimonq2> Oh, and:
<tsimonq2> const QString s_entryExtention = QStringLiteral(".desktop");
<tsimonq2> So it's SDDM.
<tsimonq2> And that upstream bug you linked, ah, this goes full circle
<tsimonq2> :P
<agaida> ouch
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<tsimonq2> So I think desktopSession() needs to be modified to return the relative path.
<tsimonq2> Something like (rough, untested, right from my brain): return fileName().relativeFilePath.replace(s_entryExtention, QString());
<agaida> nope - the whole usage of desktopSession is nuts in this place
<tsimonq2> Oh?
<tsimonq2> I do agree it needs an overhaul.
<tsimonq2> But that's not my job. :D
<agaida> ls /usr/share/xsessions/*
<agaida> i use mostly default.desktop- so my session would be default
<agaida> cool
<agaida> and thats indeed the session that have an Exec=startlxqt :D
<agaida> so i guess session names would be better - but don't would help you much in case of the upstream session - but maybe with the qLubuntu one
<agaida> and thats fugly - to put it mild
<agaida> and only another wild guess - https://pb.5id.eu/8Q8S
#lubuntu-devel 2018-02-10
<agaida> there are some patches for other DMs - so patching sddm for Ubuntu would be the way to go
<agaida> sddm right now reads the session_desktop_names so it should be easy to set the environment right - i guess it would be the three or four-liner
<tsimonq2> Right, I'll throw you my debdiff once it's gone through sbuild
<tsimonq2> It's on my TODO list to update sddm in Debian as part of the KDE/Qt team anyways, so I'll pull it there and to upstream once I can verify that it works.
<agaida> and i would go a step further
<tsimonq2> Something like (rough, untested, right from my brain): return fileName().relativeFilePath.replace(s_entryExtention, QString());> error: ‘class QString’ has no member named ‘relativeFilePath’ -- bah, I'll figure it out :P
<agaida> much easier
<tsimonq2> Oh?
<agaida> if you look into the sddm code
<agaida> and in the paste how this is handled for ubuntu in lxdm
<agaida> you will notice that sddm has a routine for desktop_names
<tsimonq2> Yeah?
<agaida> so set the DESKTOP_SESSION with desktop_names and be done with
<agaida> you was in the right file- i guess it is already there
<tsimonq2> s/was/were/ and yeah
 * tsimonq2 looks
<agaida> and there is another thing that will likely explode into your face
<agaida> lxqt-session provide a session in lxqt-session: /usr/share/xsessions/lxqt.desktop - and your settings package provide such a session too - both have an Exec=startlxqt
<agaida> so - only a wild guess - it will be better to drop the qLubuntu file and patch the desktop file from lxqt-session to your needs
<tsimonq2> Wait, what breaks?
<tsimonq2> Are we talking about SDDM or LXQt itself here?
<agaida> sddm - if you have a look into the available sessions in sddm you will find qlubuntu beside lxqt
<agaida> if the user choose lxqt - it will break
<agaida> if the user choose qlubuntu it will work
<tsimonq2> Why is that the case?
<agaida> because of the given back session names - that will be used in 60x
 * agaida think - use random swearwords at this point
<tsimonq2> I'm doing a slightly different solution than what you suggested, actually.
<tsimonq2> If I just take QLubuntu, make sure that there's no .desktop suffix or absolute path prefix, it should Just Work, right?
<tsimonq2> (You know, and then I pass that to DESKTOP_SESSION)
<tsimonq2> Either way, I don't think it matters :D
<tsimonq2> Although that's where it comes in that xorg should check if what it's setting is indeed a valid path.
<agaida> if that in  the end results in a valid /etc/xdg/xdg-$foo - all things are right
<tsimonq2> Right
<tsimonq2> I passed on the spec deviation to the Ubuntu X guy
<tsimonq2> But otherwise I think we don't have to touch it, right?
<agaida> but i would suggest to reduce the users choices - users are sometimes really innovative
<agaida> no - all can stay as it is as long the DESKTOP_SESSION is right
<agaida> and that would solve the NEON and Kubuntu problems too
<tsimonq2> *Neon
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> And righht
<tsimonq2> *right
<agaida> never used it :D so bare with me - i would just patch sddm
<agaida> it is specific to ubuntu and derivatives - so no upstream will really care about
<agaida> oh - btw - and featherpad becomes useful slowly, we can expect a new release soon
<agaida> so i demoted juffed to suggest and depend lxqt meta to featherpad
<agaida> tsimonq2: and you could do us a favour - poking pochu about xdg-utils
<agaida> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=884436
<ubot93> Debian bug 884436 in xdg-utils "xdg-open: wrongly handled file/URL in LXQt" [Normal, Open]
<tsimonq2> agaida: I spotted featherpad in Ubuntu and it's been pulled in for the past week :P
<agaida> 2018-01-12  16:33:57 <pochu> agaida: I'll see if I can do an update during the weekend, ping me on Monday if that's not the case
<agaida> 2018-01-12  16:37:30 <agaida> that would be cool - the simple split between lxde and lxqt suggested in  the upstreamed patch would be the preferred solution for both LXDE and LXQt right now
<tsimonq2> Ah ok
<agaida> that was in d-devel - poked him two times after, but still no action
<agaida> and i would highly recoomend to have this in bionic - otherwise user will notice it
<agaida> very fast
<simonizor> IMO, it would make sense to just have `pcmanfm-qt` also provide `pcmanfm`
<agaida> nope
<simonizor> I really don't think anyone is installing both at the same time and that would easily solve the xdg-open problem
<tsimonq2> simonizor: pcmanfm still exists
<agaida> erm - lubuntu do this :D
<tsimonq2> It's not a replacement for it
<simonizor> Yeah, but who is installing both?
<agaida> lubuntu
<agaida> next :D
<simonizor> pcmanfm has a lot less features
<simonizor> and no, it doesn't
<tsimonq2> We SHOULDN'T be
<simonizor> it only comes with pcmanfm-qt
<tsimonq2> But people should be able to have both installed at the same time
<agaida> right
<simonizor> Why?
<agaida> why not
<simonizor> I don't see the point, honestly
<tsimonq2> For direct comparison between the two
<agaida> they don't interfere
<simonizor> Because pcmanfm-qt does everything pcmanfm does and then some
<simonizor> People who install pcmanfm or pcmanfm-qt are usually doing it because they want a lightweight system... kinda doubt many people at all are installing both
<agaida> install lxde
<agaida> install lxqt afterwards
<agaida> bingo
<simonizor> Would still work fine
<tsimonq2> They don't interfere or conflict, so why should they HAVE to choose one or the other?
<agaida> right
<simonizor> Having a symlink for pcmanfm-qt to pcmanfm would still allow LXDE to work fine
<agaida> you really don't want do this
<tsimonq2> I agree
<tsimonq2> simonizor: (agaida is the Debian LXQt maintainer fwiw)
<tsimonq2> If you want to do it, you're more than welcome to do it on your systems :D
<simonizor> I mean, I kinda *have* to
<simonizor> otherwise xdg-open doesn't do diddly
<agaida> this is easy - fix xdg
<tsimonq2> Right
<tsimonq2> We're gonna fix XDG :)
<simonizor> I also *have* to have pcmanfm-qt or pcmanfm installed for xdg-open to work on LXQt
<simonizor> It's pretty much just nicer to install Openbox and parts of LXQt than it is to use LXQt as intended right now, IMO
<tsimonq2> Why?
<simonizor> I don't really care for pcmanfm-qt being the desktop manager.  I'd actually like to replace it entirely
<tsimonq2> Then don't use it.
<simonizor> but then it's more work to get things working properly than it is to just use Openbox + parts of LXQt
<agaida> https://github.com/luis-pereira/xdg-utils/commit/dbf58e9fd8c5e2089a13522d87d2e660e159b8e2
<tsimonq2> "working properly" - what do you mean?
<simonizor> xdg-open mostly
<tsimonq2> ...we're fixing that.
<agaida> ^^ it is really that easy - and thats what both upstreams would prefer
<tsimonq2> Just wait a few days, I'll poke my usual Core Developers and we can get a fix uploaded to Bionic.
<agaida> better way - if they are DDs too - fix it in debian
<simonizor> Yeah, but your fix gives me more packgaes, no?
<agaida> because - no diffs between ubuntu and debian
<agaida> no
<simonizor> Then what's the fix?  thought I saw it was to add something like XFce's exo stuffs
<agaida> and again
<agaida> 2018-02-10  01:46:24 <agaida> https://github.com/luis-pereira/xdg-utils/commit/dbf58e9fd8c5e2089a13522d87d2e660e159b8e2
<agaida> only a few lines shell
<simonizor> Yeah, but I'm on a rolling distro lol
<agaida> who cares?
<agaida> i'm too
<simonizor> I'd replace the file myself, but it'll get updated in like a week and I'll have to redo it lol
<simonizor> This guy
<agaida> if you are on arch - just write a own xdg-utils package
<simonizor> That's at the point where it becomes easier to just not use LXQt as a whole and just use parts of it
<agaida> if you are on a debian or ubuntu derivative - patch the package and give it an epoch
<agaida> omfg
<agaida> but we are in a dev-channel?
<simonizor> I love when devs "omfg" :)
<simonizor> Yeah, 'cuz LXQt isn't regular Lubuntu
<agaida> so we should _solve_ problems, not work around them
<simonizor> So you get directed here usually if you wanna talk about it
<lubot> <Jyoti> @GitHub193, Hi. Do youknow if Lubuntu next lxqt 18.04 will launch on aprl utterly ready to use?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Jyoti, It depends on how things turn out.
<lubot> <Jyoti> Ok
<lubot> <Jyoti> I want to use lubuntu lxqt as my main OS
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's getting there :)
<lubot> <Jyoti> But, at least, is it certain that you will not give up the project (to continue with the construction of a Lubuntu LXQT fully functional), even with all the difficulties and after the changes that occur in Ubuntu?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Correct.
<lubot> <Jyoti> Very well :-)
<lubot> <Jyoti> The changes that occur now in Ubuntu affects Lubuntu in any way?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sort of
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It depends on your perspective.
<lubot> <brli7848> LxQt has its own WM now?
<lubot> Rustam Nasyrov was added by: Rustam Nasyrov
<lubot> <Rustam Nasyrov> Hello!
<lubot> Can I just download, install and use your system for educational purposes in school?
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Sure...feel free to do so :D
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> What are you planning to do with it in your school?
<lubot> <Rustam Nasyrov> office: tables, text, presentations.
<lubot> Drawing.
<lubot> I can put a couple of free chemistry programs under Vine
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Nice :) it feels good to see schools adopt linux
<lubot> <Rustam Nasyrov> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3773
<lubot> <Jyoti> Hi. You know? Asthe pcmanfm search function almost does not work, i allways need to install the nautilus file manager after intalling Lubuntu...
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Can u check if there is a bug report of it on launchpad?
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> And btw what version of lubuntu is it?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Try catfish if you need powerful searches
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Or ls
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> 😉
<lubot> <Jyoti> Ok. Thanks
<lubot> <Jyoti> Lubuntu 17.10
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Gotcha
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Ill check ot once i get back b home
<lubot> Narendra Badaria was added by: Narendra Badaria
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot> <Narendra Badaria> Hey buddies,
<lubot>    Mey u suggest me some cool software for lubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sorry, this isn't really what this channel is for
<lubot> <Narendra Badaria> Okkk np
<lubot> <Schyken> @Narendra Badaria, GIMP
<lubot> <Schyken> That's a fun one
#lubuntu-devel 2018-02-11
<tsimonq2> agaida: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/0.14.0-4ubuntu2
<agaida> omfg - isn't 0.14 a little bit outdated?
<tsimonq2> It is.
<tsimonq2> Which is why it's on my TODO list to update it in Debian. :D
<agaida> if you want, we could do this together - 0.15 isn't the version one should provide
<tsimonq2> I'm fine doing it.
<agaida> but i don't want to reinvent the wheel with the needed patches
<agaida> erm wanted
<agaida> the debian packaging is some kind of special
<agaida> only to understand the Patch - what does the patch exactly?
<tsimonq2> So as the bug report says, $DESKTOP_SESSION should never be an absolute path so $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS ends up being sane.
<tsimonq2> But, SDDM needs to parse the .desktop file.
<tsimonq2> So, let it do what it wants, let it parse the .desktop file.
<tsimonq2> Then set it to something sane once that's done so that $DESKTOP_SESSION becomes sane.
<tsimonq2> (i.e. no absolute path)
<tsimonq2> I tested it in a VM and it works as intended.
<agaida> hmmm
<tsimonq2> Now to fix xorg so that $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS ends up being sane too.
<agaida> erm ...
<agaida> :)
<tsimonq2> What?
<tsimonq2> It works.
<tsimonq2> :P
<agaida> will test it with the next iso containing the fixed sddm :)
<tsimonq2> By the way, I plan on getting this in Ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/=DB5MkRK7yc/
<agaida> good plan, only a little bit wrong in the process
<tsimonq2> I don't feel like poking Debian people.
<tsimonq2> That's your job.
<tsimonq2> :P
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Hey yall, how did you guys get into this whole development stuff?
<agaida> it would be better to integrate it in debian - but the "We are ubuntu, we don't care" has a long tradition
<tsimonq2> hehehehe
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Jacob Kim, Finding things to fix and bothering people about it until I learned how to fix it :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And QA
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Although i can code, the whole thing is really daunting
<lubot> <tsimonq2> QA really helped
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's going to be daunting until you say "screw it" and jump in.
 * agaida is the only one who cant
<agaida> code
<tsimonq2> hahahahaha
<tsimonq2> :D
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> Umm ok
<agaida> but my eqiv is a big mouth - and the threat do write changes myself
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> How did u guys learn launchpad?
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> And how do i test the code i fixed?
<agaida> thats easy
<agaida> short version?
<tsimonq2> I mean, it all depends on the changes you made
<agaida> apt install debhelper devscripts
<agaida> place your changes in code in a patches dir and build it with the usual distribution tools
<agaida> test it - that way would make sure that one has the same settings as the official packages
<tsimonq2> https://raphaelhertzog.com/2012/08/08/how-to-use-quilt-to-manage-patches-in-debian-packages/
<tsimonq2> But again, it all depends on what you're trying to do :D
<agaida> next step - build things in  a clean environment - its a steep learning process in the beginning
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<tsimonq2> I don't care what mapreri says, sbuild is the best :D
<agaida> meh - as long the packages work all things are fine - and it is important to have more than one tool
<agaida> speaking of regressions and such things
<agaida> if both (all) tools deliver the same result it's fine
<tsimonq2> Bah, sbuild's better :P
<agaida> if not - bingo
<lubot> <Jacob Kim> I c
<agaida> tsimonq2: ok, i poked pochu again - and i hope that he understand that i'm not really happy about the situation
<agaida> damn channel rules, normally i would use other language about this special topic#
<tsimonq2> heh
<agaida> hey, i was as kind as i  can be
<agaida> and polite, of course
<agaida> https://pb.5id.eu/ZduR
<agaida> nothing against fixing things in ubuntu - but that would introduce a diff without sense and need
<agaida> only because one guy don't move his a**
<tsimonq2> We already have an Ubuntu delta.
<agaida> the goal should be to lower the delta - every additional thing hurt long term
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> But as you said, if the maintainer won't move along, something has to be done.
<agaida> right - but it has to be the ultima ratio
<tsimonq2> Right.
<agaida> and unfortunately we can do exactly nothing about upstream - the best outcome would be if the xdg-guys merge it - everyone would be happy
<agaida> and neither we as upstream nor distributions has to care about
<agaida> hmm, whishful thinking
<tsimonq2> Their upstream is almost as slow as LXQt's >:D
<agaida> meh - i guess we will release short after the Ubuntu freeze
<tsimonq2> Like always :P
<agaida> no bad will, but i can't release a current LXQt without a current libfm - so it is LStrangers turn
<tsimonq2> Right
<agaida> and to be true - it sucks a lot - but i guess you know my opinion about it - i think i was clear and verbose enough in the bug tracker
<tsimonq2> Right
<agaida> so one of the goals of 0.13 should be: Get rid of the remaining libfm dependencies and menu-cache too - as far as possible
<agaida> but right now i'm blocked
<tsimonq2> ok
<agaida> 2018-01-30  00:22:07 <agaida> LStranger: hi, the monthly ping
<agaida> 2018-01-30  00:22:14 <agaida> 2017-12-10  13:07:38 <agaida> LStrange1: hi, any news about a libfm release?
<agaida> 2018-01-30  00:22:14 <agaida> 2017-12-10  19:47:08 <-> LStrange1 heißt jetzt LStranger
<agaida> 2018-01-30  00:22:14 <agaida> 2017-12-10  19:47:34 <LStranger> agaida: hi, going to work on that this week.
<tsimonq2> ok
<agaida> he has a slightly different view on time and such things
<agaida> the first time i asked about was begin of November last year
<agaida> the plan was (the usual delays included) to release a point end of January/ start of February
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] lubuntu-lugito pushed 3 new commits to master: https://git.io/vAtgb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master 1091b75 Simon Quigley: Wrap-and-sort and fix whitespace.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master 0de8933 Simon Quigley: Rework the dependencies so a lot of unnecessary stuff isn't pulled in on Lubuntu Next.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master e2a0857 Simon Quigley: Release to Bionic.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [nm-tray-packaging] lubuntu-lugito created HEAD from master (+0 new commits): https://git.io/vAt2U
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lxqt-panel-packaging] lubuntu-lugito tagged ubuntu/bionic at HEAD: https://git.io/vAt2C
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] lubuntu-lugito merged master into HEAD: https://git.io/vAta8
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ...lugito... :|
<lubot> <tsimonq2> .__.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [nm-tray-packaging] lubuntu-lugito merged HEAD into master: https://git.io/vAtVV
<lubot> <Jyoti> @tsimonq2, Jyoti:
<lubot> Hi. Simon.  As the pcmanfm search function almost does not work, i allways need to install the nautilus file manager after intalling Lubuntu...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Jyoti, Oh hi, sorry for not answering you earlier
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll check it out
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Have you tried pcmanfm-qt?
<lubot> <Jyoti> Thanks a lot
<lubot> <Jyoti> No
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, It seems the Qt version is a bit quicker and more featureful.
<lubot> <Jyoti> Just in lxde
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok, try that and let me know if it works for you
<lubot> <Jyoti> Wonderful
<lubot> <Jyoti> Ok :-)
<lubot> <Jyoti> The only one (small) issue with pcmanfm is this, related to search engine. Besides that, pcmanfm is a very good lighter file manager
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right :)
<lubot> <Jyoti> https://sovietech.wordpress.com/2017/12/01/linux-on-hp-stream-11-32gb-emmc-card-2gb-ram/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> niiiiice
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Although we are going to get a rebrand
<lubot> <Jyoti> https://sovietech.wordpress.com/2016/11/06/long-live-lubuntu/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot> <Jyoti> (Photo, 1240x697) https://i.imgur.com/gnSYtTf.jpg
<lubot> <Jyoti> I replaced the main manuicon with the Lenny icon :-)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot> <Jyoti> Main menu icon
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @Jyoti, Looks nice!
<lubot> <Jyoti> :-)
<lubot> <Jyoti> (Photo, 388x428) https://i.imgur.com/6kNLNXi.jpg
<lubot> <Jyoti> Lenny, the Lubuntu mascot
<lubot> <tsimonq2> YASSS
<lubot> <tsimonq2> FINALLY
<lubot> <tsimonq2> THE LUBUNTU NEXT DAILY WORKS
<lubot> <tsimonq2> \o/
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3782.mp4
<tsimonq2> agaida: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-utils/1.1.2-1ubuntu2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey, :D
<lubot> <Jyoti> @tsimonq2, Lubuntu NEXT becomes Lubuntu NOW!
<lubot> :-)
<lubot> Congratulations. SImon!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Jyoti, :D
<lubot> Thanks :)
<lubot> <Jyoti> Hard work, high goals, confident mind = a significant level of the work reached!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :)
<lubot> <Jyoti> Lubuntu dev team: how to be almost superhuman in order to do a amazing technological-humanitarian-work.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hahahaha
<lubot> <Jyoti> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/JYt2kTp.jpg
<lubot> <Jyoti> May i keep this message? Or remove?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do what you want :)
<lubot> <Jyoti> Thanks
<lubot> <Jyoti> Simon and Lubuntu dev team, do not mind me from saying this, but I really think that the entry in the Lubuntu Next main menu "ABOUT LXQT" could be somewhere other than in the main menu. No other distribution does put the credits so blatantly. It's almost like putting the architect's name on the wall of the house’s main living room or walking with the tag out of the clothes ... Without wishing to diminish the importance of the devs lxqt, I
<lubot> think I could stay in a more discreet and less ostentatious place. The main menu is supposed to be intended for application categories, not credits...
<lubot> <Jyoti> I think IT could stay in a more discreet and less ostentatious place
<lubot> <Jyoti> Simon and Lubuntu dev team, do not mind me from saying this, but I really think that the entry in the Lubuntu Next main menu "ABOUT LXQT" could be somewhere other than in the main menu. No other distribution does put the credits so blatantly. It's almost like putting the architect's name on the wall of the house’s main living room or walking with the tag out of the clothes ... Without wishing to diminish the importance of the devs lxqt, I
<lubot> think it could stay in a more discreet and less ostentatious place. The main menu is supposed to be intended for application categories, not credits...
<lubot> <Jyoti> Simon and Lubuntu dev team, do not mind me from saying this, but I really think that the entry in the Lubuntu Next main menu "ABOUT LXQT" could be somewhere other than in the main menu. No other distribution does put the credits as a main menu category. It's almost like putting the architect's name on the wall of the house’s main living room or walking with the tag out of the clothes ... Without wishing to diminish the importance of the devs
<lubot> lxqt, I think it could stay in a more discreet and less ostentatious place. The main menu is supposed to be intended for application categories, not credits...
<lubot> <Jyoti> Simon and Lubuntu dev team, do not mind me from saying this, but I really think that the entry in the Lubuntu Next main menu "ABOUT LXQT" could be somewhere else than in the main menu. No other DE does put the credits as a main menu category. It's almost like putting the architect's name on the wall of the house’s main living room or walking with the tag out of the clothes ... Without wishing to diminish the importance of the devs lxqt, I
<lubot> think it could stay in a more discreet and less ostentatious place. The main menu is supposed to be intended for application categories, not credits...
<lubot> <Jyoti> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/Gu0dgxv.jpg
<lubot> <Jyoti> The image shows a issue when trying to install Lubuntu Next daily on 2018.02.11
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Jyoti, We're working on it. That's the supposed placed for an "About Lubuntu" app we already developped. And there must be a DEB somewhere... right, @tsimonq2? :)
<agaida> there was a reason for the About in that prominent place - it was the only chance to get basic version informations before 0.12.0
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> https://github.com/lubuntu-team/lubuntu-about
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I maed diz :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> https://phab.lubuntu.me/file/data/pppcgv77sbleetmszplm/PHID-FILE-zuqxpy6otc5yvo5kvava/g4336.png
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> mockup
<agaida> and i made this: $binary --version :D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :)
<agaida> and in case it won't work, we just don't support it, because to ancient :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> LOL
<agaida> cool. isn't it? :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> aye!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but you know, agaida? I'm a GUI slave ;)
<agaida> no problem - and for the About - just don't install it - solved
<agaida> and we should move it to the config center
<redwolf> yes, it doesn't make sense to have a standalone entry. but we still need a .desktop thing. and that "about" menu removed
<agaida> it was very important until 0.12.0 - and that entry save us days of developer time - so, yes, it was really important
<redwolf> anyways, as it's not only an "environment version" app, it provides useful info, we might leave it there
<redwolf> it's the domestic version of hardinfo
<agaida> it is important to have some basic informations about the system available even for the blindest user
<agaida> btw - don't forget the braille output
<redwolf> I'm one of those! :D
<agaida> https://i.imgur.com/JpJuf9G.jpg - ok, little change in the iso start behaviour
<tsimonq2> ...?
<tsimonq2> what
<tsimonq2> O_O
<agaida> in general it is better now
<tsimonq2> jeez, what's wrong now?!?
<agaida> you messed up the session?
<tsimonq2> How so?
<agaida> give me a second
<tsimonq2> ok
<agaida> erm
<agaida> cat /etc/sddm.conf
<tsimonq2> Hold on, grabbing ISO...
<agaida> cool mix
<tsimonq2> ...
<tsimonq2> wat
<agaida> start the iso in vbox or kvm and switch to a terminal
<tsimonq2> I know
<tsimonq2> I'm wondering *why* it would set it like that
<agaida> have a look into the sddm.conf
<agaida> and far more important
<agaida> ls /usr/share/xsessions
<agaida> nano /usr/share/xsessions/Lubuntu.desktop
<tsimonq2> Ahhhh you're right.
<tsimonq2> QLubuntu should be there.
<agaida> upps - lxsession isn't there :D
<tsimonq2> What the...
<agaida> :)
<tsimonq2> Thanks agaida, I can take it from here...
<agaida> you should use the default lxqt.desktop
<tsimonq2> I think I botched my lubuntu-default-settings upload...
<tsimonq2> No
<tsimonq2> That breaks XDG settings
<agaida> patch the needed name into lxqt.desktop and be done with
<tsimonq2> no
<tsimonq2> you don't understand
<tsimonq2> SDDM takes the desktop *filename*
<agaida> thats why i asked yesterday
<tsimonq2> So we need to have QLubuntu.desktop even if it's identical to lxqt.desktop so that the settings in /etc/xdg/xdg-QLubuntu are applied
<agaida> the other DMs was patched to take the Name
<tsimonq2> Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, lubuntu-default settings is screwed
<tsimonq2> Shoot
<tsimonq2> Hod on
<tsimonq2> *Hold
<tsimonq2> agaida: And no, it doesn't take it from there
<agaida> and you should rethink the sddm.conf, right now sddm shows the default maui theme
<tsimonq2> Right
<tsimonq2> That's the next step here
<agaida> and another suggestion - the theme in lxqt is nearly right, but you should override the automatic theme color detection
<tsimonq2> Huh?
<agaida> dark symbols on a dark panel look bäh
 * tsimonq2 passes this to @VikingRedwolf
<agaida> there is a hook in the theme chooser - and that hook should not be marked - aka the default configuration should be false
<agaida> in case that will be fixed it looks great
<tsimonq2> Where is this hook?
<tsimonq2> i.e. how do I set this in my packaging?
<tsimonq2> (Is it just something I throw in my XDG settings?)
 * agaida mentioned git for the development process before? :P
<tsimonq2> ?
<agaida> just a second
<agaida> i told you to add git to the standard packages - as long your settings are work in progress :D
<tsimonq2> ?
<agaida> helps a lot
<tsimonq2> We do all of our packaging in Git...
<agaida> but you don't know the dirty tricks
<tsimonq2> oh?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] lubuntu-lugito pushed 2 new commits to master: https://git.io/vAqOI
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master 738b423 Simon Quigley: Move some things around to fix the Lubuntu Next ISO.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master 2a92ace Simon Quigley: Release to Bionic.
<agaida> in short - start into the desktop
<agaida> open a terminal
<agaida> install git
<tsimonq2> I know how to use Git...
<agaida> git init in users home
<agaida> git add --all
<agaida> commit it
<tsimonq2> ...
<agaida> change some settings  - voila
<tsimonq2> I just want to know what this means... lol
<tsimonq2> 12:56:10 PM < agaida> there is a hook in the theme chooser - and that hook should not be marked - aka the default configuration should be false
<agaida> https://i.imgur.com/o533mDZ.jpg
<agaida> just add the green line to your defaults :P
<tsimonq2> MUCH better
<tsimonq2> Didn't know what you were trying to say there
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> Next time, send us a PR :P
<agaida> files in .config are 1:1 to normal LXQt configurations - so just set the offending values via GUI and diff the result
<tsimonq2> 
<tsimonq2> https://github.com/lubuntu-team/lubuntu-default-settings
<agaida> nah - i'm only a consultant in that case - so - sorry, you have to do the dirty work
<tsimonq2> Then file an issue ;D
<agaida> i even have no problems with issues :P
<tsimonq2> So what about fixing SDDM?
<agaida> that should be easy
<tsimonq2> Oh?
<tsimonq2> agaida: How do we fix SDDM?
<tsimonq2> (Since you seem to know.)
<agaida> second - just building a live isp
<agaida> iso even
<tsimonq2> ok
<agaida> https://pb.5id.eu/3_RX.conf
<agaida> so set the session right, provide an valid autologin user und a valid theme should be enough
<agaida> i use the debian-theme and only set the alternative - i'm just lazy
<lubot> <julienlavergne> @lugito, Is this really necessary ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, Yes.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The Lubuntu Next ISO picks up qlubuntu-default-session
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And not lubuntu-extra-sessions
<lubot> <tsimonq2> QLubuntu.desktop should be installed by qlubuntu-default-session like the lightdm file
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Was this incorrect?
<tsimonq2> .
<lubot> <tsimonq2> .
<lubot> <julienlavergne> But *default-session packages should not hold any files, there are here only for setting the default  session ...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from julienlavergne: Why not adding it to the seed ? sddm conf you should pick the right session since we have only one session we want to be auto start by sddm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: lubuntu-extra-sessions was pulled in by qlubuntu-default-session, I removed the dependency yesterday (or so) while I was removing other dependencies that were already in the seed but still getting pulled in by lubuntu-default-settings
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: lubuntu-extra-sessions shouldn't be installed by default on Lubuntu Next, much like it isn't installed by default on regular Lubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: So I had to move whatever was in lubuntu-extra-sessions to qlubuntu-default-sessions to make lubuntu-extra-sessions optional to the function of the Lubuntu Next session
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from julienlavergne: But *default-session packages should not hold any files, there are here only for setting the default  session ...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (bridge was down)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ah, right. I hadn't considered that.
<lubot> So both Lubuntu.desktop and QLubuntu.desktop should move to lubuntu-default-settings then?
<lubot> <julienlavergne> I suppose you put conflicts / replaces everywhere now with the move of those files ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let me clean this up... apologies
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Next time, let me review it first, please ...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Absolutely
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Move files around is always a mess
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne So if I revert that commit, what about something like this? https://paste.ubuntu.com/=y4NFwmW7hd/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I assume I would not need a Conflicts/Replaces if it's just moving one file, correct?
<lubot> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, Even for 1 file you need conflicts/replaces
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ohh, right, for the lower version
<lubot> <julienlavergne> I can't review it properly now, I'm on my phone right now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK
<lubot> <julienlavergne> That's why I don't like moving file around, better to do it only once, but once for most of the files
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/=7RGnMPXVvt/ - better?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That simply moves `usr/share/xsessions/QLubuntu.desktop` from lubuntu-extra-sessions to lubuntu-default-settings, and sets a Conflicts/Replaces on lubuntu-extra-sessions (« 0.54) in the lubuntu-default-settings stanza.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] lubuntu-lugito pushed 2 new commits to master: https://git.io/vAqWZ
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master 8922ed6 Julien Lavergne: Revert previous upload
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master d3d0856 Julien Lavergne: Add Breaks for previous upload.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Can we move that file over so we don't have to install the extra sessions package? :/
<lubot> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, Next push, I need to start again to know where to put the breaks
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, OK
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-default-settings] lubuntu-lugito pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vAqlb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-default-settings/master 0bd8e6d Julien Lavergne: Move QLubuntu.session to main package, and Lubuntu-Netbook to extra sessions
<tsimonq2> agaida: So to make it clear, I can provide my own sddm.conf in the packaging?
<tsimonq2> agaida: Under e.g. /etc/xdg/xdg-QLubuntu/sddm.conf?
<agaida> not really
<agaida> or better - just test it - thats what strace is for
<tsimonq2> How does siduction install a custom SDDM config then?
<agaida> i use debian alternatives
<tsimonq2> Got a link to your packaging?
<agaida> somewhere in git.siduction.org - dunno, where i set the alternative
<agaida> but it is easy - just install sddm and be done with
<agaida> hmm - should be easy, alternatives support is in debians sddm 0.15
<agaida> :)
<tsimonq2> HAH
<tsimonq2> Right you are!
<agaida> i had some trouble with sensible defaults of the kde guys - and scottk answered my bug about in the best behaviour he learned at ubuntu
<agaida> fortunately someone think further
<agaida> so your best bet is sddm 0.15 for bionic
<agaida> i guess you are familar with the alternatives system - just take the default and add a alternative to your theme - done
<tsimonq2> Nah, we'll get the latest upstream for Bionic.
<agaida> have fun
<agaida> esp. with patching sddm
<tsimonq2> That'll mean 0.17 for SDDM :D
<tsimonq2> s/SDDM/Sid/
<agaida> as i said - have fun
<tsimonq2> ok :P
<agaida> 18 days is much time to get it a) packaged, b) well tested
<tsimonq2> Oh yeah, plenty of time.
 * agaida forget c) working
<tsimonq2> Pfft, easy.
<tsimonq2> agaida: I don't go at Debian speed, remember? :D
<agaida> as i said - have fun - the only good thing that Qt/KDE has done to sddm was introducing the alternatives - and that was so cool, that i stopped providing my own sddm package
<agaida> you will learn about doing to much thing yourself - but not for this release i guess
<tsimonq2> If anyone wants to do it, it's not like I'm being closed about it.
<agaida> and btw - the papirus icon theme don't work with LXQt
<agaida> the mentioned hook or setting only works one time
<tsimonq2> How so?
<agaida> so bad luck - right now i'm an a fresh built arch (latest git) - same behaviour as in debian and ubuntu - so i think i will file a bug and hope the best
<agaida> good question - if one set the override in the living system it works fine, log out, relogin - the setting is gone. might be something simple, but right now ...
#lubuntu-devel 2019-02-04
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5269cf84276e: Add how to view all reviews] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5269cf84276e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9ca282f403ac: Add descriptions of columns for package status and requested columns] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9ca282f403ac
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4913629ecda3: Add triangle for sort order] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4913629ecda3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL21314505f070: Start muon customizing] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL21314505f070
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL74869491190b: Add encoding to featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL74869491190b
<guiverc> 19.04 [main installed]: xscreensaver is executing on one display only; other screen is untouched & readable.   is this 'new', worthy of exploration?? (may not be new; I commonly turn screen showing screensaver off when I'm not using it)
<lubot> <kc2bez> It isn't normal, I think I just saw an update come through for that but I haven't tested it yet.
<guiverc> okay - it dims both screens; then re-draws one normally as it runs screensaver on other... raise lp bug?  (& which package? - i'm still user-testing it looking for clues)
<krytarik> guiverc: Obviously the primary questions are: 1.) Is it the same on other desktop environments?  2.) Is it a regression from a previous version of the affected package?
<guiverc> krytarik, i also use xfce (same box) & haven't noticed it there (will logout & test though -thanks) nor on lxqt before)  i believe it's new (but can't be sure how new due to my commonly having that screen turned off).   it's not displaying a static image but it's updating the unblacked screen with new data; htop/glances is updated as is this hexchat window..
<guiverc> (i'm disappearing; to switch to xfce & test there)
<guiverc> nope, on same box could not replicate in xfce login.
<krytarik> guiverc: From a quick web search and given the behavior, it still seems likely that xscreensaver is at fault there though.  Could downgrade the packages you've got manually to the previous version here and test if it's the same with that too: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xscreensaver/5.36-1ubuntu1/+build/12357850
<guiverc> will return & look later today (gotta do some gardening now..)  but thanks krytarik 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL595fc6f48977: Add native file dialog checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL595fc6f48977
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALda73bf06c810: Start Numerical system mode] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALda73bf06c810
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb7f7f2a0e5c4: Finish Numerical system mode] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb7f7f2a0e5c4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdd12128cda08: Add note about when constants menu appears] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdd12128cda08
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8fa145907348: Add memory function to Kcalc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8fa145907348
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Thanks.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T154: Fix shortcuts related to Super key] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154#3625
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING3fa1ce108c40: Fix metadata for trusting executables] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING3fa1ce108c40
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Thank you for your contribution to Lubuntu :D https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libfm-qt/0.14.0-0ubuntu3
<tsimonq2> wxl: removed lubuntu-default-settings> Yeah, coz https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/0.54.1
<tsimonq2> Look at that arch:all build.
<tsimonq2> I might JFDI.
<wxl> well you might ping guiverc 
<wxl> i left him in the lurch for a long time otherwise it would probably be fixed
<tsimonq2> He was having many troubles with it.
<tsimonq2> I don't recall having the time available to help him with it, unfortunately. :(
<tsimonq2> It's a pretty simple fix.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS0f8876a4ddc3: Summary: Set folder view sort ascending (LP: #11801210) T165. Set desktop…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS0f8876a4ddc3
<wxl> found it
<wxl> about a month old
<wxl> sent to you
<tsimonq2> Thanmks.
<tsimonq2> *Thanks, if I can type.
<tsimonq2> I'm sorting through backlog now, even if it involves some nights with little sleep. :)
<wxl> you're hitting what's on phab?
<tsimonq2> Yeah, and just general stuff too.
<tsimonq2> For example, I'm going to start staging Qt 5.12.1 for the archive.
<wxl> ok, i'm going through bugs
<tsimonq2> Debian is frozen now so that's all us.
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Also, thanks for this contribution :D https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/1.18
<wxl> are those the first two
<wxl> ??
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yeah, I'm totally lost as to what Chris' problem is.
<tsimonq2> Those were D54 and D55.
<wxl> i mean his first two appearances in the archive
<wxl> what was that debian tool?
<tsimonq2> Oh, I think he's had a few previously.
<tsimonq2> UDD?
<wxl> yeah thx
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.debian.org/UltimateDebianDatabase
<tsimonq2> No problem.
<tsimonq2> wxl: HAHAHAHA, so I've had a fix ready to go for the past five MONTHS.
<tsimonq2> Jeeeeeez.
<wxl> i know
<wxl> we're coming back strong though
<tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS4be7e413ec21967a085946db50d7f4ccc10d7dc1
<tsimonq2> Right
<tsimonq2> I just need to prepare a local Bionic schroot to ensure this thing builds.
<tsimonq2> In the meantime, I'll start Qt 5.12.1.
<tsimonq2> wxl: By the way, cool little thing I merged from Debian, debootstrap in Disco+ is now like 10x faster.
<tsimonq2> Somebody went and cleaned it all up.
<tsimonq2> I'm pretty happy about that, honestly. :)
<wxl> wow
<tsimonq2> Alright, here's the ticket, it's go time on that: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3627
<wxl> packages.maintainer_email would be a good thing to run off of right?
<wxl> ubuntu_packages
<tsimonq2> No, maintainer_email is the Debian maintainer.
<tsimonq2> I'm unsure why it's in the Ubuntu schema in the first place.
<wxl> ubuntu_uploaders then?
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Off the top of your head do you recall how to sed just the following 10 lines in Vim?
<tsimonq2> If not, I'll look it up.
<wxl> uh
<wxl> that's like saying how do you vim something?
<wxl> i assume you want to substitute?
<tsimonq2> Right.
<wxl> so you need to select some text first
<wxl> do V10j
<wxl> then :s/blah/blah/
<tsimonq2> Trying that.
<wxl> it'll fill in some crazy stuff. you'll see.
<tsimonq2> HAH.
<tsimonq2> Jeez, how did I not know this? Thanks.
<wxl> np
<wxl> that '<,'> (i had to remember what it was) suggests it's a selection
<tsimonq2> Ahhh.
<wxl> by entering command mode direct from visual you're necessarily implying you're working on a selection. of course you could do more than replace.
<wxl> ok, i found it. ubuntu_upload_history.changed_by_email. and those two are kc2bez's very first entries (they're not in there yet obviously!)
<wxl> congrats on your first uploads, kc2bez !!!!
<tsimonq2> Nice, congrats!
<tsimonq2> wxl: The fun thing I'm working on is that in the last Debian upload iteration, someone decided to mark a bunch of symbols as private and do some changes, the problem being that the symbols they modified don't include arm64 because of GLES differences between Debian and Ubuntu.
<tsimonq2> So I have to add them.
<wxl> btw if anyone wants to see all of their uploads just use this to figure out how to connect to the database: https://udd-mirror.debian.net/ and when you're in, do something like `select source, version, distribution from ubuntu_upload_history where changed_by_email = 'youremail';`
<wxl> EW
<tsimonq2> I know, right.
<tsimonq2> And yep. :D
<tsimonq2> As a Debian Developer I have access to the master server but others need to use the mirror.
<tsimonq2> (It's no different, except I get the more up-to-date query results.)
<wxl> for some reason i would expect it to be less likely that libraries would have ubuntu specific deltas
<tsimonq2> And I agree, however, in this specific instance it's a major difference.
<wxl> can i ask why???
<tsimonq2> Read the debian-devel thread in like November or December about Qt GLES stuff. It comes down to an ARM graphics driver difference that I haven't fully wrapped my head around yet.
<wxl> oh great
<wxl> well i guess i'll see you in a couple weeks XD
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> (As I have found out, debian-private is like 10x worse than debian-devel...)
<tsimonq2> *AHEM*
<tsimonq2> ;)
<wxl> hey man i've got more than enough channels eo ECHAN in
<tsimonq2> HAHAHAHAHA
<tsimonq2> So, qtbase source is downloading, and I'm running lubuntu-default-settings through a Bionic build now.
<wxl> nice. i'm mostly done for the night, i think, but i'm going to be at the keyboard for a while if needed
<tsimonq2> Yeah, I'm about at the same myself.
<tsimonq2> I do want to get qtbase uploaded though.
<wxl> good idea
<tsimonq2> Oh cool, that lubuntu-default-settings build passed.
<wxl> yay
<tsimonq2> Added apologies to the bug report and uploaded.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lubuntu-default-settings (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.54 => 0.54.2] (no packageset)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS52dd325d90ed: Add a bug reference and upload to Bionic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS52dd325d90ed
<tsimonq2> qtbase build started, I'll probably just let it run overnight and then upload it tomorrow before I go to school.
<wxl> sounds good
<tsimonq2> Night folks!
<wxl> night
<guiverc> krytarik, `apt-cache policy xscreensaver` -> Installed: 5.36-1ubuntu1  -- (same result as per 5.42+dfsg1-1ubuntu1  on lubuntu 19.04; didn't look at xfce as didn't have issue there)
<krytarik> guiverc: Okay.  Try and reproduce this on a Lubuntu 18.04 Live medium to perhaps exclude LXQt being a factor.
<guiverc> krytarik, does arch matter?  (my box is x86_64, have found lubuntu 18.04 i686 thumb-drive) will that do?
<guiverc> or should i keep looking (or write a x86_64)?
<krytarik> No, can't imagine it does.
<guiverc> :) thanks
 * guiverc gone to do some testing...
<guiverc> krytarik:  (I realize gone, but..)  18.04.1 x86; xscreensaver 5.36-1ubuntu1 installed (both zesty & bionic had same version) - both displays had different patterns & colors; but both hidden by screensaver & no windows visible
<guiverc> krytarik:  (mainly for log, i've updated bug report already) .. rebooted 18.04.1 x86 & installed xscreensaver 5.42+dfsg1-1ubuntu1,  it ran normally (covering both screens with screensaver as expected) - logged out, back in & same result...
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE3a8353a48f8f: DSC file for 1.18] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE3a8353a48f8f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEc69890b4e01b: Import patches-unapplied version 1.18 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEc69890b4e01b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE689b06c18c80: Import patches-applied version 1.18 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE689b06c18c80
<tsimonq2> qtbase> Alright, so it builds, but there's some install file issues I'll have to sort out.
<tsimonq2> Unfortunately I'll be afk for the next 11 hours, but I'll get 'er going tonight.
<tsimonq2> @anyone: feel free to ping me if you have stuff you'd like me to look at then. :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: If you could test bug 1799855 (or find someone that will) today that'd be cool; sil2100 accepted it.
<ubot93> Bug 1799855 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "distribution upgrade bug - upgrading to 18.10" [Undecided, In Progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1799855
<tsimonq2> *ahem* anyone who wants to get involved with QA, instructions are on the most recent comment of that bug report, get at it! :D
<tsimonq2> ttfn
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> @anyone: feel free to ping me if you have stuff you'd like me to look …], Software-properties-qt please
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @The_LoudSpeaker [After creating a vm of disco in virt-manager, when I run it and ran the installa …], Hi! Try, please, the "Lubuntu Suport" channel.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T178: Plymouth Logo centering] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T178#3630
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 800x481) https://i.imgur.com/VdAXLgt.jpg Here it is (in magnified detail and with little definition because of me, once I took a picture with the mobile phone) the new realignment of the Plymouth logo, presented by apt-ghetto in the phab. He told me to put this review here on the dev channel so that everyone could see it. H
<lubot> ere is the image of how it is AFTER I put your new image in place of the old logo.As you can see, now it is much better, now the alignment is almost corrected.Just a little more space on the left side in order to include the "L" in the account of what is the center of the word, and will be perfect. Is that so, still seems a bit misaligned. Much les
<lubot> s misaligned than it was before, but still a little bit misaligned. Anyway, thanks apt-ghetto for the work! 😊
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> We can see that the points would now be in the same position as they are in the Ubuntu Plymouth, under the same letters. But the point is that the Word "Lubuntu" has one more letter, the letter "L" on the left. the Issue is almost solved, we just need to add a little more space to the left and we would get the most perfect Plymouth
<lubot>  Logo ever!
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 482x286) https://i.imgur.com/LQb2KSY.jpg Compare with the actual Lubuntu Plymouth logo
<wxl> so who wants to test https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1799855 ?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1799855 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Cosmic) "distribution upgrade bug - upgrading to 18.10" [Undecided, Fix Committed]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8cfe09a10239: Add bulk rename] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8cfe09a10239
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL86a7b4aba44f: Add obvious ways to close tabs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL86a7b4aba44f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb5c46bdf4ca7: Add keyboard and menu ways to close tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb5c46bdf4ca7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2710ca7fd45c: Start prefrences dialog of pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2710ca7fd45c
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @wxl hey Walter, check your email for my reply if you get the chance this week.
<wxl[m]> @SamuelBanya I got it. Patience is a virtue 😊
<teward> wxl[m]: lies, patience is a hindrance.  *laughs evilly*
<wxl[m]> Don't make me hurt you teward
<teward> :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL31aa5ebf3386: Add checkbox for confirm before deleting files] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL31aa5ebf3386
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALef4787522d07: Add more checkboxes to pcmanfm-qt checkboxes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALef4787522d07
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb418001d746d: Finish behavior tab prefrences for pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb418001d746d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL18a771d803fa: Start display tab for pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL18a771d803fa
<guiverc> krytarik, fyi:  no issues at all yesterday with xscreensaver (both 5.42+dfsg1-1ubuntu1 and 5.36-1ubuntu1) when tested on 18.04.1 x86 live mode.  both displays had screensaver..
<krytarik> guiverc: Okay, thanks.  Then it seems like the correct package to file the bug report against is somewhere in the LXQt space.
<guiverc> yeah I agree; but for now bug #1814490 is wrong (blame wise) - it documents what i did anyway
<ubot93> Bug 1814490 in xscreensaver (Ubuntu) "lubuntu 19.04 xscreensaver runs on single display, other display continues normally" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1814490
<krytarik> guiverc: Try and "killall lxqt-powermanagement" and see if it's still the same then?
<krytarik> Otherwise, only lxqt-session comes to mind as a possible culprit.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 227x53) https://i.imgur.com/MAjF1bB.jpg This is my Lubuntu image proposal (logo) for usr / share / plymouth. the result of the alignment is as it appears in the photo below, a photo that I took with my useless phone (the resolution is horrible, but it gives an idea of the alignment). Since I still can not receive confirmati
<lubot> on email to login to phab (and the translations), I send you the proposal here.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 1280x606) https://i.imgur.com/a2FgZ9V.jpg
<guiverc> no change with lxqt-powermanagement killed krytarik 
<guiverc> sorry -- ignore my last; typo meant I failed to kill it :(  (same typo in my `ps` I used to confirm it)
<krytarik> Hahaha.. :P
#lubuntu-devel 2019-02-05
<guiverc> kudos to whomever wrote lxqt-powermanagement; it put up a grand fight & gave a great message when it decided to quit (akin to 'crashed too many times, will restart on next login')...  alas no difference in xscreensaver krytarik 
<krytarik> Okay, then I'd say just stick lxqt-session to the bug report too and see how it proceeds. :P
<tsimonq2> Heya folks.
<tsimonq2> How goes it?
<kc2bez> o/ All good here.
<kc2bez> And you?
<tsimonq2> Pretty good. :)
 * tsimonq2 steals a gallon of coffee from teward.
<tsimonq2> Build needed 00:24:09, no disk space
<tsimonq2> Hah, so I didn't need to leave that qtbase overnight.
<tsimonq2> (I think.
<tsimonq2> )
<tsimonq2> Anyway, I'd like to get that handled For Realz This Time.
<kc2bez> Good luck.
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<guiverc> tsimonq2, wxl yesterday you two talked about lubuntu-default-settings (I was out in the yard) & arch:all build - does it relate or provide clue on `arc diff` wiping everything (or going wrong)?
<tsimonq2> No, it seems to me that was a local problem you had and I couldn't quite figure it out.
<tsimonq2> Sorry.
<guiverc> :(
<tsimonq2> wxl: Whatcha think about bug 1814407?
<ubot93> Bug 1814407 in byobu (Ubuntu) "gnome-terminal thinks it is byobu (under LXQt)" [Undecided, Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1814407
<guiverc> tsimonq2, i could rebuild machine (clean format both parts & return it to x86_64) & re-do lubu-def-sett, but it'd take a few days - of benefit?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't know that I would, maybe try reinstalling arc
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-default-settings [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.54.2]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEb1bd713e4384: DSC file for 0.54.2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEb1bd713e4384
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE3421d30fbb57: Import patches-unapplied version 0.54.2 to ubuntu/bionic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE3421d30fbb57
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE563acab18de0: Import patches-applied version 0.54.2 to applied/ubuntu/bionic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE563acab18de0
<lubot> <aptghetto> @JyotiGomes thank you very much for your work! I appreciate it. ... For the problem with the email verification, you should contact @tsimonq2. ... Are you interested in doing also the packaging?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @aptghetto [@JyotiGomes thank you very much for your work! I appreciate it. ... For the problem …], Thanks. To avoid errors, I ask you to do the packaging 😊
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hey! I guess the calendar frontend needs development. It doesn't distinctively show the difference between date selected and today's date. When you click on the clock in the panel, the calendar comes up with today's date highlighted. When a user selects any other date, the calendar highlights that. Not much of a big thing but 
<lubot> it would be nice that current date is also highlighted in some other way. I will now send a few photos please have a look
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/0RsZZj4.jpg This is how it highlights the date selected.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/4b52vhH.jpg It would look nice if it highlights currend date like this. Here selected date is 14 and current date is 5th
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> An underline under current date would also do the job.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.2] (20190205) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.2] (20190205) has been added
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T180: Fix trusted executables AGAIN] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T180#3631
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T125: The return of Desktop icons] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T125#3633
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T165: use ascending sort order in pcmanfm-qt] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T165#3634
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [An underline under current date would also do the job.], The calendar is pure lxqt, you should file a feature request to them
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> How to do that?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/0.54.2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Moar things to test :D
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [How to do that?], https://forum.lxqt.org
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [https://forum.lxqt.org], I will look it up.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I got an old laptop here. Its a sony viao series
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Installed disco on it. But it isn't detecting my wifi adapter.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Installed disco on it. But it isn't detecting my wifi adapter.], Is a broadcom?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Broadcom means??
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I can find only my ethernet device when I hit 'ip link' in terminal
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Someone senior can vet me on this but try taking a look at this article on another comp connected to the internet:
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I've had the same issue on an older laptop with broadcom issues but haven't had the time to fix it too, let me know if you're able to fix it as well
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks! sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source fixed it for me.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Sick you're welcome.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i think that bug is weird and needs further investigation, but probably needs to be pushed upstream (the byobu one)
<lubot> <teward001> *pushes wxl upstream*
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<wxl> bah, that's a small fish to fry, my friend
<lubot> <teward001> heh
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc55d1a8fa312: Add base 1000 checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc55d1a8fa312
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL01a2f0631465: Add treat backup files as hidden for pcmanfm-qt prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL01a2f0631465
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL458653055717: Add minimum icon margins] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL458653055717
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0014e27577f7: Add full width tab bar and start of User Interface tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0014e27577f7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL87c75322656a: Add show close buttons and Remember the size of the last closed window] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL87c75322656a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcc1aa4da40e3: Add default width and height of new windows] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcc1aa4da40e3
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 232x54) https://i.imgur.com/J7vH3QL.jpg Thanks. To avoid errors, I ask you to do the packaging 😊 ... My need to login to phab is basically to work on translations. I think that without logging in I can not save what is translated.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 232x54) https://i.imgur.com/Auxyflo.jpg Here is the png image. As I said above, although it seems strange to have so much more space on the left side, for some mysterious reason plymouth ends up "pushing" the image to the right and the points end up being centralized in relation to the name. You can try putting the image in
<lubot>  usr / share / plymouth / themes and then updating with sudo update-initramfs -u and you'll see it's like this.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL300bb831bf95: Start thumbnail tabs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL300bb831bf95
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe747a7f70112: Add limit for thumbnail size] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe747a7f70112
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7ea05842a7c3: Start Volume tab for auto mount] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7ea05842a7c3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa08062fd2bd6: Add pcmanfm-qt add auto mount on inserting into computer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa08062fd2bd6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8e9e0c52571e: Add menu when inserting removeable media] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8e9e0c52571e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9748d9d96888: Add options for when area gets unmounted] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9748d9d96888
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL83bf1b81e91f: finish volume tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL83bf1b81e91f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL472b66aa3a52: Add select shadow to desktop prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL472b66aa3a52
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL29c41e6f3e12: Add desktop interval for slideshow] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL29c41e6f3e12
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL45009ba40cc3: Finish desktop tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL45009ba40cc3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL702dfb3c875e: multimonitor new window settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL702dfb3c875e
#lubuntu-devel 2019-02-06
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb2d74db80399: Work more on focus follow mouse checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb2d74db80399
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe596782a5dc1: Add move focus under the mouse when mouse is not moving] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe596782a5dc1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1245e7ac246b: Add raise window when mouse moves over them checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1245e7ac246b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd791250a1ff5: Add desktop renaming] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd791250a1ff5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd747b53d7d52: Add field for each margin] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd747b53d7d52
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb9124a6a12c7: start properties of a user] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb9124a6a12c7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL415194090bfd: Add main group setting] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL415194090bfd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1d08661c5d96: Add groups tab of properties] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1d08661c5d96
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2c786c656a2e: Add more descriptions on users tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2c786c656a2e
<krytarik> guiverc: As per your comment 7 on LP bug 1814490, did you test the other desktop environments also with the vertical positioning of your displays, or could you do so now?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1814490 in xscreensaver (Ubuntu) "lubuntu 19.04 xscreensaver runs on single display, other display continues normally" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1814490
<guiverc> krytarik, I regularly use XFCE [on dell d960] & haven't noticed issues (mentioned @ top of v.long lp.bug).  I've started zsync'ing the daily for xubuntu 19.04 so will do a qa-test for it shortly (& test that whilst I'm there)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T170: properly launch desktop entries in terminal] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T170#3635
<guiverc> krytarik, FYI: Kubuntu 19.04 daily of jan 17 - no issues  (as booted (horizontal arrangement) & when screens made vertical)  -- it was already on thumb-drive
<guiverc> krytarik, FYI:  Xubuntu 19.04 daily (latest) & no issues with xscreensaver (as booted (horizontal) & vertical arrangement)
<krytarik> guiverc: Okay.  And if you test it on Lubuntu 18.04 too, that would be great.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I want to change the default icons for papirus (not dark) which branch should I arc with?
<guiverc> krytarik, i did lubuntu 18.04.1 x86 earlier (lp comment #3 & #4 which was unclear about screen orientation shifts), wrote 18.04.1 x86_64 & redid tests with default 5.36-1ubuntu1 and all good, loaded 5.42+dfsg1-1ubuntu1 & restarted xscreensaver & good (vertical orientation of displays)
<krytarik> guiverc: Okay.  Wanna go add lxqt-session as another affected package to the bug report then?  Otherwise, it'll probably never get looked at, as the numerous other xscreensaver bug reports.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALde0c928cec54: Add screenshot for pcmanfm-qt prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALde0c928cec54
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL18b47154651d: Add directorytreesidepane screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL18b47154651d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7b7b87365f7a: Fix indentation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7b7b87365f7a
<lynorian> So many of these commits were for the prefences of pcmanfm-qt
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL756bb3d05ad7: Add more on connection information] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL756bb3d05ad7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb678a0df40d8: Add spped to nm-tray connection information] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb678a0df40d8
<lynorian> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D48 should I add different reviewers for this?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] make button for configuration center work with now adding the arc workflow.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D48
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rFEATHERPADARCHIVE86bd50b07db1: DSC file for 0.9.3-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rFEATHERPADARCHIVE86bd50b07db1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rFEATHERPADARCHIVEb613874513e8: DSC file for 0.9.3-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rFEATHERPADARCHIVEb613874513e8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rFEATHERPADARCHIVE44785c1aeef6: Import patches-unapplied version 0.9.3-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rFEATHERPADARCHIVE44785c1aeef6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rFEATHERPADARCHIVE3fb8465c1eca: Import patches-applied version 0.9.3-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rFEATHERPADARCHIVE3fb8465c1eca
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc54e1a67bdc1: Add IPV4 ip addresss] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc54e1a67bdc1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc7dac12745a3: Style checking smart status] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc7dac12745a3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9fe89418ab84: Style more column labels] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9fe89418ab84
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7291914c1aa8: Add how to switch between different disks] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7291914c1aa8
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/r78N4i0F/file_6038.zip
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I'm going to better test the png versions of lubuntu-logo for user / share / plymouth / themes and soon, when I'm really sure, I'll send the final version in a zip file
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL400bd41bf53f: Move upload to its own paragraph and add more detail] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL400bd41bf53f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbef6d7984d9f: Add upload screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbef6d7984d9f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbc9e16886b88: Add prefrences dialog to lximage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbc9e16886b88
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbfc09df59937: Add screenshot for lximage-qt prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbfc09df59937
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hey! I was testing disco. I wanted to know if I could somehow link the shortcut Super+Tab to show all the active windows (Simillar feature is there in windows. ) I have set it in elementary os on other system. It was pre configured actually. I use it a lot. Is there a way to do so in lxqt?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Not that I know
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2cd997992a6c: Add note screenshot for noblenote] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2cd997992a6c
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/3gRdCu0k/file_6039.zip
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Here it is the final png lubuntu image for plymouth. As I said above, although it seems a little bit strange to have a more space on the left side, for some mysterious reason plymouth ends up "pushing" the image a bit to the left and the points end up being centralized in relation to the name. You can try putting the image in usr /
<lubot>  share / plymouth / themes and then updating with sudo update-initramfs -u and you'll see that it's as i said.
<wxl> has anyone tried booting bionic and found some work around for bug 1814555 ?
<ubot93> Bug 1814555 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu boot failure. 4.18.0-14 boot stalls. (does not boot)" [Undecided, Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1814555
<wxl> i'm a little perplexed by adam saying it shouldn't prohibit us from testing
#lubuntu-devel 2019-02-07
<kc2bez> I'm sorry wxl, I am afraid I don't follow you. ^
<wxl> kc2bez: supposedly it makes 18.04.02 not boot, but adam's suggesting to keep testing while we get the fix in
<kc2bez> I don't think I am looking at the same bug. This one was for 18.10 Xfce
<wxl> yeah but it's the kernel going into 18.04.2
<kc2bez> Ah, I missed that part, sorry.
<wxl> see:
<wxl> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-February/004693.html
<wxl> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-February/004694.html
<wxl> i guess you kind of need to read between the lines
<kc2bez> Yup, The picture is painted now.
<kc2bez> In unrelated news we received a bit of a low blow in the LXQt forum today.
<wxl> oh jeez. got a link? i often just ignore it.....
<kc2bez> https://forum.lxqt.org/t/heightwhenhidden/606
<wxl> wow, that's just fantastic
<wxl> alienate users and distros alike. so nice
<kc2bez> Impressive for sure.
<wxl> admittedly debian stable doesn't have it, so i guess it sucks, too
<wxl> in fact, it's on 11
<kc2bez> Ouch
<wxl> i could go in and say something like that, but i'm over it
<kc2bez> I'd say we could patch it if I knew what was different or when it was changed. He didn't mention that though.
<kc2bez> Wait, it does it on the release we are on. Right click on the panel > Configure panel> select autohide > Uncheck visible thin margin for hidden panel
<wxl> so there's no problem?
<kc2bez> Correct. We are on the latest release and it has the functionality. The difference is you don't need to do it from the config menu.
<kc2bez> /s/menu/file
<wxl> maybe reply back? *shrug*
<kc2bez> You do it form the menu.
<kc2bez> Hmm, Have to work myself up for that one.
<wxl> just ignore tsujan and reply to the user :)
<kc2bez> Yeah, I will send something back.
<kc2bez> It's on.
<kc2bez> Hopefully it helps someone.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> OMG, that was ... indescriptible?
<krytarik> Are you saying that you are lost on words?  Me too right now.
<lynorian> It is not like we are that far behind 0.13 was current until how many weeks ago
<lynorian> Although at least agaida wasn't failing to be funny
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8250416e87aa: Start startup-disc-creator] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8250416e87aa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa1bba45e02ff: Add how to luanch startup disk creator] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa1bba45e02ff
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL98dff4523469: Add left and right to move the window] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL98dff4523469
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb10ae639ac4f: Add up/down arrows to htop] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb10ae639ac4f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL47755540f00e: Add page up /page down select different processes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL47755540f00e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8f9380190078: Add home/end to select first/last process] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8f9380190078
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5b0c8791028b: Add labels to all short options as that what they are] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5b0c8791028b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2c918f8f7ac7: Add how to get out of tree view back to normal] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2c918f8f7ac7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL056ea969db98: Add how to change/add a keyboard shortcut] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL056ea969db98
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc48b8a448dd9: Fix warning stupid typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc48b8a448dd9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL90cb3e12d81a: Add startup-disk-creator to toc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL90cb3e12d81a
<lynorian> I hope I didn't just break weblate
<lubot> <teward001> what did you do now
<lynorian> renamed a file because I typoed a file name
<lynorian> meeting?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I'm here.
<apt-ghetto> hello
<guiverc> it's friday - I'm stunned as didn't realize; I'm here thankfully by chance
<kc2bez> wxl @tsimonq2 are you around?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Here's my update guys: I'm waiting on Simon's commit approval for my latest changes to the Welcome Center since we will try to add css styling first before going button asset crazy. Otherwise I've been working on a Python webscraper for work and have been swamped with that and will most likely be able to continue Welcome Center ty
<lubot> pe work starting next week. I'm hoping to just help tackle Python bugs for the team from April's release onward or testing (preferably through automation which IS possible as seen by OpenSuse's team who has utilized automated QA tools as of late). We should do this approach but that's just my op. Otherwise that's my bit.
<wxl> oh god the meeting. i've got a lot of balls in the air right now but i'm here
<kc2bez> Thanks Sam.
<kc2bez> wxl do you want to go real quick or no?
<wxl> yeah k
<wxl> so i did make a bunch of headway on some bug triage for once
<wxl> i think we may have found the symptoms describing the issue with pcmanfm crashing in 18.04 but needs further confirmation before i can push upstream
<wxl> still, that's exiciting because that's a real bugaboo
<wxl> (random problems)
<kc2bez> Nice!
<wxl> also i'm sure ya'll noticed 18.04.2 was announced and then taken back because of a kernel issue
<guiverc> :)   if I can help test wxl - please let me know
<wxl> i still need to get a little more clarity on that but it's been hectic. this weekend i think it will help out a bit
<wxl> guiverc: re: 18.04.2 i will once i have it figured out
<wxl> we have an old sru that got dropped because we didn't test it.. some signals got crossed.. it's back up and needs testing again
<wxl> that's bug 1786602
<ubot93> Bug 1786602 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu Bionic) "Lubuntu 18.04 'Lubuntu Qt session' crashes the system" [Critical, Fix Committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786602
<wxl> if people can test thta that would be great!
<guiverc> wxl - will do
<wxl> mmmm i think that's it
<kc2bez> Thanks wxl, I can try to spin up a test too.
<kc2bez> lynorian, do you want to go next?
<lynorian> ok
<lynorian> I have done a lot more work on the manual
<wxl> i'd say it's almost getting boring because that's always what you're doing but it's so fantastic, it never does get boring XD
<kc2bez> It is amazing!
<lynorian> I did work on pcmanfm-qt prefrences
<wxl> i love how i had a support request and i just dropped them a couple manual links and called it a day
<lynorian> I also added lximage-qt prefrences and a screenshot
<lynorian> a screenshot for pcmanfm-qt directory tree view
<lynorian> oh and ipv4 settings on what nm-tray network information
<lynorian> the settings for desktop slideshow tab
<lynorian> some more things like memory of kcalc
<lynorian> a bit more of discover and muon
<wxl> wow
<lynorian> and some more on qtermianl and that is all since Saturday
<lynorian> and qterminal subterminal splitting after someone came in asked questions about terminator so added pcmanfm-qt equivlent features
<kc2bez> That is excellent, it really is.
<lynorian> that is all for this week but I was taking a needed break during last weeks meeting 
<lynorian> yes
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> <wxl> you were saying about an easy bug to fix https://phab.lubuntu.me/T155 here. I can get started now. what should I do? You also mentioned about learning packaging.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] Provide complete mimeapps.list: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T155
<kc2bez> Many thanks lynorian! wxl you still here?
<lynorian> yes I am done though
<wxl[m]> Let's talk after the meeting @The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> Let's talk after the meeting @The_LoudSpeaker], ohh. okay! I will be here only.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi! I'm here
<kc2bez> Gotcha @HMollerCl
<kc2bez> apt-ghetto do you want to go?
<apt-ghetto> ok
<apt-ghetto> I had a look at https://phab.lubuntu.me/T178
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Wishlist, Open] Plymouth Logo centering: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T178
<apt-ghetto> During the week Jyoti has tested the first version and now he has created an improved version. Tomorrow/Today I will test it and do the packaging.
<apt-ghetto> Now, I don't know how to write the changelog, because he did the work. Is there an example?
<apt-ghetto> And by the way, he has some problem to verify his email on phab
<kc2bez> That would be @tsimonq2 ^
<apt-ghetto> That's all from my side
<kc2bez> Thanks apt-ghetto, probably check with wxl or tsimonq2 on the changelog thing too
<apt-ghetto> Yeah, or write it directly into the task or into the wiki
<kc2bez> Yup, off the cuff I guess you would be the author and you would give Jyoti a mention.
<kc2bez> Verify with them though.
<kc2bez> guiverc I think it is you next.
<guiverc> nothing to say, but thanks
<kc2bez> It is all good, thanks for being here.
<kc2bez> @HMollerCl over to you.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Ok, I'm on vacation this and next week so won't be able to do much
<lubot> <HMollerCl> However, my ongoing and his status are: ... - software-properties-qt waiting for wxl or @tsimonq2 review
<wxl> tsimonq2 said he was going to get to that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> -update-notifier I need to test debconf, haven't found how to force one, if someone know how please tell me
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Libreoffice  filepicker
<apt-ghetto> Isn't changing a config file something that requires an answer of the user?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> Isn't changing a config file something that requires an answer of t …], That could be, but I don't know which/how
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've only seen debconf on virtualbox update
<lubot> <HMollerCl> On libreoffice https://phab.lubuntu.me/T179
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Triage, Open] libreoffice-kde5 doesn't add file extensions automatically: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T179
<wxl> also apt-ghetto here's the info about patch guidelines https://dep-team.pages.debian.net/deps/dep3/
<apt-ghetto> thanks
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Lo 6.2 support an experimental qt5 vcl,  it is buggy. Kde5 vcl doesn't add file extension,  our best shot now is to use gtk3 vcl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I want to change default icons to papirus (not dark) we had a lot of complains because of icon poorly showing in taskbar, that would change it. Not sure which branch to use.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And I have some ideas regarding nm-tray I would like to discuss
<lubot> <HMollerCl> That would be from my side
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Sorry but I'm on my cellphone, not so nice to write into it
<kc2bez> Thanks HMollerCl, understand the phone bit, that can be painful.
<kc2bez> I guess that leaves me, unless there is something/someone else.
<kc2bez> I submitted a fix for bug 1813687
<ubot93> Bug 1813687 in libfm-qt (Ubuntu) "Install Lubuntu 19.04 desktop icon fails to execute installer in Live ISO" [High, Fix Committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1813687
<kc2bez> apt-ghetto did a pull request and cleaned up the code so going forward it should be easier to patch.
<kc2bez> We just need to make sure we patch it!
<wxl> and that will have been your first official commit to the ubuntu repos
<wxl> so congrats kc2bez !
<kc2bez> Thanks! I had some help.
<kc2bez> so thank you too.
<wxl> np
<wxl> if i can help you, you can better help us!
<wxl> oh we need to bug @tsimonq2 to do the no-change rebuild on pcmanfm-qt
<kc2bez> I can comment on the task.
<wxl> i'll do it
<wxl> and change the status of the bug
<kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T180
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] Fix trusted executables AGAIN: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T180
<wxl> BTW if anyone wants training on bug triage, i'd love to have some more people in bug control
<wxl> anyone can join the bug squad but you have to kind of prove yourself to be able to change all the things
<apt-ghetto> I am a member of the BugSquad
<wxl> just fyi kc2bez if you had added (LP: #1813687) it would have automatically changed the status
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1813687 in libfm-qt (Ubuntu) "Install Lubuntu 19.04 desktop icon fails to execute installer in Live ISO" [High, Fix Committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1813687
<wxl> (to the changelog entry)
<kc2bez> I will remember that for next time, I think I used the link instead of the LP bit.
<apt-ghetto> Is there also an automatism for the phab tasks in the changelog?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Wxl: when I'm back from vacation I can help with 18.04 pcmanfm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've had the issue but never found consistency to reproduce
<kc2bez> I also worked on https://phab.lubuntu.me/T125 and https://phab.lubuntu.me/T165 which resolves bug 1801210
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] The return of Desktop icons: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T125
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Low, Open] use ascending sort order in pcmanfm-qt: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T165
<ubot93> Bug 1801210 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "File Manager defaults to displaying files/directories in reverse order" [Low, Fix Released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1801210
<kc2bez> I tested https://phab.lubuntu.me/T170 and I think that can be closed. The new LXQt release should have fixed that.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] properly launch desktop entries in terminal: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T170
<kc2bez> I created https://phab.lubuntu.me/T181 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Test LXQt 0.14.0 for bugs: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T181
<kc2bez> Test all the things!
<wxl> apt-ghetto: tell me what you mean about automatism?
<apt-ghetto> Like LP: #11111
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 11111 in kernel-package (Ubuntu) "Grubs menu.lst gets overwritten every time a kernel update is done" [Medium, Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/11111
<apt-ghetto> That it is linked to the bug or task
<kc2bez> wxl correct me if I am wrong but it should be able to do both if done right apt-ghetto.
<apt-ghetto> Is it enough to write T180?
<wxl> oh
<wxl> i get it
<wxl> to automatically closed phab
<wxl> oh we could probably make something
<wxl> question is do you mean in IRC or in the changelogs?
<apt-ghetto> I like to have a link to all commits, that are related to a task
<apt-ghetto> So if I look at some issue, then I can directly go to the commit and look at the changes
<wxl> we need to be a little more precise with our language to avoid ambiguity here
<wxl> when you say "some issue," do you mean a launchpad bug?
<apt-ghetto> no, I mean a phab task
<wxl> ah
<wxl> so let's look at https://phab.lubuntu.me/T165
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Low, Open] use ascending sort order in pcmanfm-qt: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T165
<wxl> you'll notice that https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS0f8876a4ddc3415b9378aebf18e228107b9e22b6 is automatically linked
<wxl> and if you care, it's also linked to the differential revision if you care to see what was involved in producing the final commit https://phab.lubuntu.me/D55
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] Summary: Set folder view sort ascending (LP: #11801210) T165. Set desktop shortcuts for home, computer, trash, network as default T125.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D55
<apt-ghetto> Yes, but for example T159 doesn't have a link
<apt-ghetto> But there is Differential D44
<wxl> well no one mentioned it
<wxl> you'll see that in those commits/revisions, T165 is mentioned
<wxl> that's the connection
<apt-ghetto> And that is because I didn't know to mention it in the commit message
<wxl> even still, it doesn't automatically close them, but we could probably make something
<wxl> ok, i'll add something to the packaging instructions
<wxl> also mentioning the LP: # format
<apt-ghetto> Closing should be done by a human
<apt-ghetto> someone who has tested it
<wxl> well, the LP: # format fix release/commits things
<wxl> by the time we get to release/commits, it should have already been tested ideally
<apt-ghetto> But some status changes would be nice, kind of: Open, In progress, Resolved, Verified etc
<wxl> maybe we should open a task to discuss this? this might be a nice extra project e.g. for someone interested in python
<apt-ghetto> Isn't Phabricator written in PHP?
<wxl> sure
<wxl> but no one wants to use php
<wxl> like, no one
<apt-ghetto> Yes, and I know why
<wxl> XD
<wxl> anywho, feel free to make a task. i like the idea
<wxl> i just think we might need to hash it out a bit more
<kc2bez> As far as testing things go, if someone else could check https://forum.lxqt.org/t/heightwhenhidden/606/7 to give another set of eyes on it. It worked for me as you can see in my comment above that.
<kc2bez> That is all I have for this week.
<wxl> thanks dan
<wxl> so unless tsimonq2 wants to pop his head out of his dark, dark hole i think it's time to call it
<kc2bez> Thanks wxl for all your help.
<apt-ghetto> Can you recommend any launchpad site to start with bug triaging? Where you need some help?
<wxl> ah ok
<wxl> so couple things
<wxl> actually maybe one. one sec
<wxl> need to double check my work
<wxl> yes good
<wxl> it's all here https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/bugs/
<wxl> the first part discusses how/why to create bug reports and which applications are appropriate to which task (which is important as many bugs need to be better assigned)
<apt-ghetto> I saw it. But I am looking for an overview page of all lubuntu-specific bugs on launchpad
<wxl> the second part discusses triage, or making bugs better. it links to the bugsquad (which any one can join) and bugcontrol (the one you need to apply to; i can help you with that if need be) teams which are general to ubuntu
<apt-ghetto> There are a couple of lubuntu and lxqt and lxde pages
<apt-ghetto> and teams
<wxl> generally if you look through the bugs of the lubuntu packages team that should get you what you want
<wxl> i would also advise https://bugs.launchpad.net/%7Elubuntu-packaging/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<wxl> oops that was supposed to eb just the link
<apt-ghetto> yes, exactly what i was looking for
<wxl> i have to double check to make sure everything is correct, but at one time i created an app to make sure that team was subscribed to the entirety of the lubuntu packageset
<wxl> i feel like something is missing, though 
<wxl> i guess that's something for another day XD
<apt-ghetto> I started my meeting yesterday
<wxl> hm?
<wxl> guiverc_d et al here's another sru that needs verification https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1799855
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1799855 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Cosmic) "distribution upgrade bug - upgrading to 18.10" [Undecided, Fix Committed]
<apt-ghetto> I have another day: it is Friday now
<wxl> oh hahahahah
<wxl> ok well let's call it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hey! Is there something wrong with default apps management?  I downloaded two images now. One jpg and other png. Both of them opened in firefox when I clicked on them. And not in lximage. Also, I couldn't change my default browser. Nothing is shown except Firefox under session settings> default apps> browser.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: yes there's a bug
#lubuntu-devel 2019-02-08
<kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker that sounds like https://phab.lubuntu.me/T177
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Triage, Open] Unable to change the default browser on Lubuntu 18.10: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T177
<wxl> aka the "easy bug"
<wxl> aw heck i didn't even see that kc2bez 
<guiverc_d> wxl, ack on 1799855, doing on another x86 1786602 -proposed, then can upgrade for to 18.10 for that sru, then 18.04.2 qa-test to return it  :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I had tried to set the default browser to google-chrome using the search option there but didn't work. And what about images opening in firefox?
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T155
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] Provide complete mimeapps.list: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T155
<kc2bez> Oh yeah, that too. They are probably both related, no?
<wxl> i would suspect they are
<wxl> i think there's a fix for something browser-specific that should have rolled down hill by now (or will soon) 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I've just been sponsoring @kc2bez's stuff and working on Qt 5.12.1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not too much
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh, and I triaged some tasks
<kc2bez> Thanks for that. ^ I appreciate the support.
<wxl> let's get mimeapps.list fixed, make sure we have that fix that was mentioned in that one bug, and then re-test and close the task
<wxl> that said, @The_LoudSpeaker, you want to take on your first task?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> Thanks for that. ^ I appreciate the support.], Anytime :)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you saw about @HMollerCl's need? pleeez get him this week
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @aptghetto see this as an example: https://tracker.debian.org/news/1014207/accepted-debhelper-12-source-into-unstable/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: you saw about @HMollerCl's need? pleeez get him this week], Ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This week is busy but I'll do my best
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> that said, @The_LoudSpeaker, you want to take on your first task?], Yup!
<wxl> oh actually he said he's on vacation
<wxl> so you have some time
<wxl> but put it on your todo list for next week
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker did you read the documentation?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Not yet
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Currently reading this:  ... https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging-requirements/
<wxl> ok, well, that's going to be kind of crucial
<wxl> just go through that whole thing
<wxl> there's a lot of info there, but you'll come back to it over and over again
<wxl> even if you don't get it all the first time around, we'll go over it together and it will sink in
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! I will try to follow it and complete the set up. I will let you know if there's any issue.
<wxl> ok
<wxl> there's several others here that have been through it, too, so we'll work together to help you out
<wxl> hm
<wxl> i might consider doing an online session
<wxl> you get our discourse instance up, tsimonq2 ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Yup! I will try to follow it and complete the set up. I will let you know if the …], But I won't be doing it right now. I currently have another task at hand will ping you back in a few hours here.
<wxl> no problem
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> you get our discourse instance up, tsimonq2 ?], I have to follow up with @teward001 on MTA stuff because you need it to configure the initial account
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I tried using the same settings we have in prod and it noped out on me
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's been on my todo list to ping him (but now I just did :P)
<wxl> btw i think mail notifications on phab are dead * ahem @teward001 * 
<lubot> <kc2bez> Weird, I got 3 of them today wxl
<wxl> well i haven't checked my spam
<kc2bez> Speaking of email though, did the one I sent make it through wxl ?
<wxl> which one?
<kc2bez> I sent one to the council.
<kc2bez> Lubuntu council.
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> we've been busy and been chugging through a couple other tasks
<wxl> but i should probably look at it given i bet you picked a date
<kc2bez> Ok just wanted to make sure, no pressure
<kc2bez> I didn't want that to end up in the spam bin.
<kc2bez> I had some possible dates but I am flexible. If it needs to change it isn't a problem.
<wxl> ok
<wxl> probably get back to you this weekend or beginning of next
<kc2bez> Ok thank you.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Bugs] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL05267887d096: Add ways to select next/previous package] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL05267887d096
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL53004ecb8792: Add pathbar location screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL53004ecb8792
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6d002df7c27e: Add keyboard shorctuts for new archieve in ARK] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6d002df7c27e
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [I have to follow up with @teward001 on MTA stuff because you need it to configur …], and yet your laziness hasn't poked me :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdfab84673410: ADd more ways to add files to ark including multiple files] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdfab84673410
<guiverc> wxl - if you wanna look @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1799855  -- if you're happy i (or you) can change verification-done-cosmic (or whatever).  please look over b/c of warnings; no-valid-mirror-found I didn't expect, nor packages no longer supported
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1799855 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Cosmic) "distribution upgrade bug - upgrading to 18.10" [Undecided, Fix Committed]
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> ok, well, that's going to be kind of crucial], is it okay if I install it in disco itself?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Or should I use my regular work pc?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Can anyone respond quickly on this? @teward001  @HMollerCl ??
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Can anyone respond quickly on this? @teward001  @HMollerCl ??], I don't understand your question
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Should I install arcanist and other tools in my elementary os or in other pc which currently has disco alpha in it?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> It depends on what you will do
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Safer is to install in disco
<lubot> <aptghetto> I recommend a vm with 19.04
<lubot> <kc2bez> This^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto [I recommend a vm with 19.04], I got an extra old pc from a friend and I installed disco in it. I guess bare metal is good for testing than a vm.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [Safer is to install in disco], Okay. I will do that.
<apt-ghetto> Yes, bare metal may be better in some cases
<apt-ghetto> but normally a vm is enough
<apt-ghetto> I am developing in a vm on a Fedora host system
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Okay. I will do that.], And can you explain what do you mean by safer?
<apt-ghetto> The advantage of vm: You can copy them or creating snapshots and then you can mess up your system and restoring it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> The advantage of vm: You can copy them or creating snapshots and th …], Yup! Agreed we have that one advantage in vms but then I use time-machine XD
<apt-ghetto> If you have a PC only for your developing purpose, yes I would use it also
<apt-ghetto> But if you need a working PC, don't mess it up
<apt-ghetto> For example `sudo apt build-dep PACKAGE` needs the development version to build the package
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [And can you explain what do you mean by safer?], ^ that. But there are other things that don't need dev. Packages. Documentation for example.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> That's why is safer to do it in the same distro same version
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay installing arcanist rn
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Btw, I have 2gigs ram and antel i3 processor whhich clocks at 2GHz Is that much fine for packaging?
<apt-ghetto> Yes, this is fine
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I did all the things under requirements from here: https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging-requirements/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> what next?
<apt-ghetto> You did also this steps https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/ ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You mean creating .quiltrc?
<apt-ghetto> Yes
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Done
<apt-ghetto> Then you can clone a repo from phab
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Which repo? I guess I have to work on T155.
<apt-ghetto> If you look at the task, you see a link to launchpad.
<apt-ghetto> On launchpad you see the package lubuntu-default-settings
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yes, I got to the launchpad bug page
<apt-ghetto> Go back to phab and search for lubuntu-default-settings and you should find the repo
<apt-ghetto> On the repo page you can then click on "Clone"
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I searched for "lubuntu-default-settings" here : https://phab.lubuntu.me/ but didn't get a repo
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wait got it now
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> cloned. now?
<apt-ghetto> You have cloned the repo?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yes
<apt-ghetto> Good question
<apt-ghetto> Have a look at the sources, make some changes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Which branch hoy clones?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Cloned
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I cloned disco branch
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I see @The_LoudSpeaker is working on one but does anyone else want a quick packaging task?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I want to work with @HMollerCl to do the new nm-tray release so anyone else?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I can later this evening if no one else wants it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> New nm tray is going to be out?
<lubot> <aptghetto> I am available also
<wxl[m]> guiverc your results are strange. Maybe your mirror wasn't updated with the new repository information at the time you tried? What versions of lubuntu-{desktop,core} do you have, if any?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALae02e511e5cc: Add toggling showing the menubar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALae02e511e5cc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL73cdffed168e: Add memory clear button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL73cdffed168e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6de8e8acac1c: Mention not needing texlive full as that is uneeded bloat for stuff we don't…] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6de8e8acac1c
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yay: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/0.54.2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It'll show up on images soon
<kc2bez> Nice!
<kc2bez> Did you need something from me this weekend?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sure, I'll explain it in a few hours
<kc2bez> Ok sounds good.
<kc2bez> wxl I tested bug 1799855 The only oddity I had was the onscreen keyboard seems to always appear on the SDDM screen. You can click past it but it seemed strange. I didn't get any errors.
<ubot93> Bug 1799855 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Cosmic) "distribution upgrade bug - upgrading to 18.10" [Undecided, Fix Committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1799855
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> Yup, off the cuff I guess you would be the author and you would give Jy …], Apt-guetto, i just adjusted the image, if you think it is ok, put it as your own, what matters is that the result is good. 😊
#lubuntu-devel 2019-02-09
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4fb135ea13a6: Add base 10 log] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4fb135ea13a6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc738c0a59804: Add Ln button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc738c0a59804
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9799ddf6222a: Add better wording for customizing shortcut] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9799ddf6222a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6c911bbca56a: Add history checkboxes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6c911bbca56a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3b5ed3e0f6ec: Add changing list results to lxqt-runner] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3b5ed3e0f6ec
<lubot> <aptghetto> @JyotiGomes [Apt-guetto, i did practically nothing, i just resized and readjusted the image, …], @JyotiGomes I am quite sure, that you spent more time on this than I did. A real big thank you for your work. ... It looks good to me and I will upload it today. ... I respect your decision and I don't mention you in the changelog. A
<lubot> s long as it is not submitted to the Ubuntu repos, you can though change your mind and we will, of course, mention you also in the changelog: Honour to whom honour is due.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> Have a look at the sources, make some changes], I changed a few lines in mimeapps.list and panel.conf now what?
<lubot> <aptghetto> Now you can update the changelog `dch -r --distribution disco`, build the package , delete the unneeded files and upload it
<lubot> <aptghetto> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging-tutorial/
<lubot> <kc2bez> This might apply here too: https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging-exceptions/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rARTbdab687a28cc: Add more space to the Lubuntu splash screen logo. Now it looks centered.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rARTbdab687a28cc
<tsimonq2> Uploaded that Plymouth logo fix to Disco.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rARTd61d3388c178: Don't reference Phabricator tasks in the changelog.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rARTd61d3388c178
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rART892a32cb8a21: Bump the version to be partial release-based partial semver-based rather than…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rART892a32cb8a21
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rART396dfc466c47: Change the default wallpaper to the hummingbird rather than the blank Cosmic…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rART396dfc466c47
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe9fbd84ea401: Add center runner] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe9fbd84ea401
<tsimonq2> I have a project for someone who is willing.
<apt-ghetto> Tell us
<tsimonq2> Confirm bug 1814407 in a completely up-to-date Disco system, find the purpose of StartupWMClass in the desktop file specification (probably an XDG specification, should be easy to find), submit a PR to upstream LXQt recognizing it, and cherry-pick the patch.
<ubot93> Bug 1814407 in byobu (Ubuntu) "gnome-terminal thinks it is byobu (under LXQt)" [Undecided, Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1814407
<tsimonq2> It's a bit of a challenge.
<tsimonq2> apt-ghetto: Thanks for your contribution to Lubuntu :D https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-artwork/1.9
<apt-ghetto> No problem, that's why I am here
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @JyotiGomes The logo fix should be in the dailies within the next few days :D
<tsimonq2> :D
<apt-ghetto> You have changed the version number. Wouldn't it be better to have this versioning also on all other packages? And is changing the version number as easy as editing the changelog or is there some more magic behind?
<tsimonq2> Yup, I'm slowly doing it on all of our native packages.
<tsimonq2> And yes, it's as simple as changing the version number in the changelog.
<tsimonq2> If you want to go through and do it on all our native packages, you're more than welcome to.
<tsimonq2> But in my opinion, bug 1814407 is a bit more high-priority; if you want to do the versions I won't tell you how to use your time, just pointing it out. :)
<ubot93> Bug 1814407 in byobu (Ubuntu) "gnome-terminal thinks it is byobu (under LXQt)" [Undecided, Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1814407
<apt-ghetto> Do you have a list of all native packages?
<tsimonq2> I don't, but I think for now it's probably limited to lubuntu-default-settings, calamares-settings-ubuntu, and lubuntu-artwork.
<tsimonq2> I could be wrong through.
<apt-ghetto> I will look in every repo and then create a task for it
<apt-ghetto> this could be also a good starting point for beginner
<tsimonq2> Right. :)
<tsimonq2> Cool, thanks!
<apt-ghetto> Meanwhile I have a look at LP: 1814407
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1814407 in byobu (Ubuntu) "gnome-terminal thinks it is byobu (under LXQt)" [Undecided, Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1814407
<apt-ghetto> Of course anyone else can investigate
<apt-ghetto> I am unable to reproduce the bug on an up-to-date 19.04
<tsimonq2> Huh. Mind commenting on the bug then?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @tsimonq2 [@JyotiGomes The logo fix should be in the dailies within the next few days :D], 🙂👍
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<lubot> <aptghetto> If I start byobu, it runs with QTerminal and starting QTerminal works as expected without byobu
<lubot> <aptghetto> I have also installed gnome-terminal without negative effects
<lubot> <aptghetto> I can comment on the bug, but later and I try to reproduce it also on a 18.10
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T180: Fix trusted executables AGAIN] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T180#3640
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T125: The return of Desktop icons] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T125#3643
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T165: use ascending sort order in pcmanfm-qt] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T165#3647
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd96fea9a31c9: Add reset button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd96fea9a31c9
<tsimonq2> Another task for someone who knows C++ well enough to wrap their head around this. So, QTerminal, when right-clicking on a link, used to just automatically hide the option to either Open Link or Copy Link Address. Now it's fixed, but there's spontaneous crashes with the patch fixing it, so it was reverted upstream. We still carry the patch in Disco.
<tsimonq2> You can find the patches in our qtermwidget and qterminal packaging.
<tsimonq2> Here's what needs to happen:
<tsimonq2>  1. Someone needs to find a way to reliably reproduce it. I can do it with irssi in my terminal when there's a bunch of text.
<tsimonq2>  2. Use something like gdb and the debug symbols for Qt and both QTerminal and QTermWidget to find where the problem is occurring.
<tsimonq2>  3. Figure out why the problem is happening and fix it in our patches.
<tsimonq2> I'll create a task for it in a bit, but it's also a little complex.
<tsimonq2> Oh, and another task, someone should evaluate whether or not we need to cherry-pick this into Disco: https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-sudo/pull/102
<ubot93> Pull 102 in lxqt/lxqt-sudo "Dont strip XAUTHLOCALHOSTNAME" [Merged]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T182: Fix QTerminal Crashing] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T182
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T183: Evaluate whether XAUTHLOCALHOSTNAME is needed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T183
<tsimonq2> And oh yeah, as said in T33, someone should verify sitter's testing instructions for OEM.
 * tsimonq2 kicks lugito 
<tsimonq2> T33
<tsimonq2> ...Bueller?
<tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T33
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Wishlist, Open] Configure OEM: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T33
<tsimonq2> Theeere.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T183: Evaluate whether XAUTHLOCALHOSTNAME is needed] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T183#3672
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 To test  LP: 1814407 should I install Ubuntu (Gnome) 18.10 and then install the lubuntu-desktop on top of that?
<apt-ghetto> @kc2bez Wait a moment. I am writing a comment, which should help you testing it
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok, thanks.
<apt-ghetto> Done
<apt-ghetto> kc2bez, is my comment understandable?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE9299c3fda16c: DSC file for 1.9] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE9299c3fda16c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE56c0f57d5aa8: Import patches-unapplied version 1.9 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVE56c0f57d5aa8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVEe2f0deda7440: Import patches-applied version 1.9 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUARTWORKARCHIVEe2f0deda7440
<kc2bez> It makes sense to me. I suspect it was resolved in https://github.com/lxqt/libfm-qt/commit/9af480812bdef4a7cca7db7416b24d96b179ebf1 Which is related to https://phab.lubuntu.me/T170 and now in LXQt 0.14.0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] properly launch desktop entries in terminal: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T170
#lubuntu-devel 2019-02-10
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.2] has been updated (20190210)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.2] has been updated (20190210)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T136: Fix EFI/encryption] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T136#3673
<guiverc> wxl,   fyi: another re-do of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/cosmic/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1799855  (no tags changed)
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1799855 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Cosmic) "distribution upgrade bug - upgrading to 18.10" [Undecided, Fix Committed]
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyone else getting Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/q/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/libqt5quick5_5.11.3-2build1_amd64.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.162 80]
<kc2bez> 404 error here too. It looks like the package may have changed to `libqt5quick5_5.11.1-6_amd64.deb` ?
<lubot> <acheronuk> current version in disco release pocket is 5.11.3-3
<kc2bez> I may have been looking in cosmic.
<kc2bez> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/q/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/libqt5quick5_5.11.3-3_amd64.deb    is in disco as acheronuk pointed out.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it's not a package issue is a server
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyway, changed to cl mirror and it worked
<lubot> <HMollerCl> when using lxqt-sudo the system ask for breeze icon theme. Any ideas where can we change de icon theme for lxqt-sudo?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Warning: Icon theme "breeze" not found.
#lubuntu-devel 2020-02-03
<teward> *pours salt over wxl*
<wxl> @teward: are you seriously suggesting you set up weblate on your own infra?
<teward> wxl: temporarily but yes.
<teward> the problem I have is
<teward> I don't have any cloud resource at the moment
<teward> wxl: that's the core issue with Weblate atm
<teward> wxl: i am going to try a docker deployment atm
<teward> but if that doesn't work it'll blow up
<wxl> teward: if we could resolve the resource issue on the canonical (lowercase) infra, i presume you wouldn't be intending to use your own, even for development purposes?
<teward> correct.
<teward> BUT
<teward> we need to figure out *why* it's barfing on our infra
<teward> because it ideally SHOULDN'T be barfing like this
<teward> eww we're out of date on the infra
<teward> *goes to update things*
<wxl> @teward: min is 2g of ram and we've got less than 1 free
<teward> yep that's probably why it's barfing
<wxl> @teward: it only wants a gig of space for the install, so i don't think the disk is the issue
<teward> no, but the RAM is a problem.
<teward> so i'm thinking we need to upgrade everything
<teward> i think this is a DO droplet
<lubot> <kc2bez> more dilithium crystals needed
<teward> so it needs upgrade
<teward> not sure what the cost is
<wxl> i will also mention it wants *AT MINIMUM* 2 cores
<teward> kc2bez: no, that's me on STar Trek: Fleet Command on my phone
<teward> wxl: available on system, it's not going to horde those cores I believe
<lubot> <kc2bez> :D
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> sounds like it might be core-intensive with concurrent users
<teward> it will be yes
<wxl> happily psql is the default db thank heavens
<teward> i might still be able to deploy this on Docker
<teward> all I know is it won't work in a secondary container
<teward> PROBABLY because Docker's on the host
<teward> so we'll see
<teward> i'm in the process of deploying Weblate atm
<teward> via Docker
<teward> it'll be slow as heck I believe though :P
<teward> so we'll need a resource upgrade
<teward> Unless Lubuntu wants to start paying me monthly for cloud infra somewhere.  Or unless Canonical wants to provide infrastructure (capital C)
<wxl> i presume we can figure out a solution to that problem. i'd call the ticket stalled pending the decision of the lc. i've already sent a message
<teward> yikes.
<wxl> ?
<teward> yeah, we need more resources.  "Celery beats scheduler is not executing tasks in a timely manner" <-- critical during the tests that failed for the deploy
<teward> but that could be a false positive during the deploy, I'm gonna sit here and wait to see
<teward> wxl: confirmed we need more reousrces
<teward> i don't think it'll work as-is
<wxl> teward: i hate little hope otherwise fwiw
<wxl> @lynorian we don't have "advanced network configuration" in the manual yet do we?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6382ca76bef2: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6382ca76bef2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe934f5628181: Add print in reverse order] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe934f5628181
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl @tsimonq2 have you tried https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/02/lightweight-qt-desktop-lumina-1-6-release
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah @q5sys, have you tried it? ;)
<wxl> @HMollerCl haven't but i'm not sure the "you don't need dbus or ANYTHING" philosophy is necessarily fantastic, nor the fact that this is the first update in a year
<lubot> <q5sys> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl haven't but i'm not sure the "you don't need dbus or ANYTHING" …], sadly we got sidelined making an Desktop OS to replace the TrueOS Desktop which iX wanted to discontinue
<lubot> <Rutvikm> Heyy
<lubot> <Rutvikm> You are releasing 20.04?
<lubot> <q5sys> We didnt want to leave our ~18K users in the lurch.  So Ken and I focused on the putting out a new TrueOS Desktop Project.
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @Rutvikm [You are releasing 20.04?], Know this isn't support, but still
<lubot> <q5sys> Last summer due to issues with FreeBSD and getting fixed we needed dealt with by upstream has changed to using Void as a base.
<wxl> @Rutvikm you're a little early
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @wxl [<wxl> @Rutvikm you're a little early], Nice
<lubot> <teward001> @Rutvikm [You are releasing 20.04?], 20.04 will be released the same time as Ubuntu 20.04 releases - in April.  You're several months early.
<lubot> <teward001> *summons wxl for reasons*
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @teward001 [20.04 will be released the same time as Ubuntu 20.04 releases - in April.  You'r …], Ah OK
<wxl> wot!
<lubot> <Rutvikm> I asked because lxqt is still in beta
<lubot> <Rutvikm> And lxde is kinda ded
<lubot> <Rutvikm> So what's the plan
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> wot!], chaos comes upon thee today
<lubot> <teward001> LXQt is the plan
<wxl> lxqt is not really in beta
<lubot> <teward001> it's already on the roadmap.  it's what we're using
<lubot> <teward001> so i mean
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @teward001 [LXQt is the plan], Is it similar to KDE in many aspects as both are based coded in qt
<lubot> <Rutvikm> If yes then a stable lxqt can even replace plasma one day
<wxl> @Rutvikm there are many things in Qt that have nothing to do or any likeness to KDE
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @Rutvikm [If yes then a stable lxqt can even replace plasma one day], If we manage to make it as great
<lubot> <teward001> 'tis dependent on certain people providing time and energy to things *glares at Simon*
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @wxl [<wxl> @Rutvikm there are many things in Qt that have nothing to do or any likene …], Oh
<wxl> i *DO NOT* want another plasma
<lubot> <teward001> *shot*
<wxl> plasma is honestly the downfall of kde
 * RikMills chokes
<wxl> RikMills: you have to admit it's like the "catch-all" for the whole thing. everything gets thrown into it. it's not really "unixy" like kwin or dolphin or whatever is.
<lubot> <q5sys> @teward001 ['tis dependent on certain people providing time and energy to things *glares at …], Glare harder
<RikMills> unixy = CDE
<RikMills> no thanks
<wxl> RikMills: no, Ken Thompson
<wxl> plasma is the monolith in an otherwise modular system
<RikMills> you wouldn't say that if you had to keep building 80 frameworks sources packages to just provide a based for it!
<RikMills> *base
<RikMills> :P
<RikMills> the old kdelibs and kdeworkspace super sources were monolithic
<wxl> yes, it was far worse
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Rutvikm [I asked because lxqt is still in beta], That's wrong
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203) has been added
<wxl> ^ oh yeah we need to test that XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh there's a point release this week, cool! XD
<wxl> @tsimonq2: about that, i'm not really going to be very available to help with that
<wxl> @tsimonq2: at least as far as final release is concerned
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T137: improve theming] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T137#3090
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker There ^is a pyqt script to change color-scheme of breeze. Pleas your comments
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [wxl @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker There ^is a pyqt script to change color-scheme of b …], Will do.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T137: improve theming] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T137#3092
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T137: improve theming] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T137#3093
<lubot> <lynorian> wxl I had it in source I just never ended up putting in the table of contents big oops on my part thanks for following me up on thiis
<wxl> well i don't know if you were following the convo on phab but we might have a solution that "edit connections" will automatically open it up, too!
<lubot> <lynorian> Ok this is made in master just isn't in 19.10
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> well i don't know if you were following the convo on phab but we might hav …], Just FYI, that doesn't solve the VPN ask for password issue
<wxl> @lynorian can we get it in 10?
<wxl> @HMollerCl well we don't have a solution for that, right?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl well we don't have a solution for that, right?], Nope
<wxl> s/10/19.10/
<lubot> <lynorian> ok I will have to look at the different stuff
<lubot> <lynorian> wxl first cherry pick done
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc6bb078b8616: Add stub title for advanced networking] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc6bb078b8616
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeb9c76e43b26: Add HmollerCl paster for Adanced Networking] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeb9c76e43b26
#lubuntu-devel 2020-02-04
<wxl> so i want to build the latest kpmcore from upstream git master… what's the best way to do that exactly?
<wxl> i mean i could just do it but ultimately i'd like a packaged version
<wxl> but i'm not sure exactly how to trick e.g. watch into behaving correctly
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T129: Lubuntu 18.04.4] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T129#3095
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T129: Lubuntu 18.04.4] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T129#3096
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T129: Lubuntu 18.04.4] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T129#3097
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T129: Lubuntu 18.04.4] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T129#3098
<kc2bez> wxl: What is in the watch file now for kpmcore? I haven't even glanced.
<wxl> kc2bez: presumedly something that's looking for a released version XD
<kc2bez> Maybe, it is more likely tied to the changelog version though.
<wxl> hm
<wxl> but still how would it know which git commit to grab?
<wxl> sorry i've never had to deal with anything but released cersions
<kc2bez> typically me neither but I think you can add a +gitCOMMIT or +gitDATE or something to the version.
<wxl> you know where that's documented?
<kc2bez> no!
<wxl> :/
<kc2bez> maybe I can find an example
<wxl> oh hm https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/extras/kpmcore/blob/debian/4.0.1-2/debian/watch
<wxl> so i'd have to start by swapping that over to github
<kc2bez> Raman did it here for globalkeys https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lxqt-globalkeys/browse/ubuntu%252Ffocal/debian/changelog$38
<wxl> looks like just with a version
<wxl> strange
<wxl> i mean it seems to be date based but how would it know which commit from that date?
<wxl> non-determinism yay
<kc2bez> Not sure, beyond my current knowledge.
<kc2bez> Was hoping to help though.
<wxl> you got me a little closer
<kc2bez> same deal here it looks like https://salsa.debian.org/debian/screenfetch/blob/debian/sid/debian/changelog#L20
<kc2bez> If I read the following properly you can download the tar and run uupdate https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/update.en.html#newupstream
<kc2bez> less automation there though
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T129: Lubuntu 18.04.4] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T129#3099
<guiverc> first i386 install 18.04.4; gui hasn't appeared.. 
<lubot> <kc2bez> oof
<guiverc> ps doesn't see lightdm  (service -status-all shows "-")
 * kc2bez searches for a USB drive
<guiverc> maybe my machine specific; i see a systemd-journald file /var/log/journal... corrupted or uncleanly shut down, renaming and replacing... I may need to verify my chosen partition... I'll try re-install to a different drive..
<kc2bez> I will give it a go too. I think that the two of us might be the only ones with 32 bit hardware on the team. 
<guiverc> `sudo service lightdm start` would cause term to switch to gui, but nothing again.. back to term and service wasn't running...   I'll use different drive..
<guiverc> by switch to gui I didn't mean gui, switch to (blank with cursor as if starting gui)... never saw the gui
<guiverc> kc2bez, a re-install on different drive worked !!!  
<guiverc> I'll have to badblocks the other drive before I confirm hardware is an issue, but i have success (it was faster installing.. same box, just different drive..)  I'll move to other tests for now..
<kc2bez> Ok sounds good. I am almost through an install as well. 
<wxl> good call, @kc2bez. that''s what i needed. now if i can get i tot work correctly
<wxl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/c6xzqVDHm5/
<wxl> dh $@ --with pkgkde_symbolshelper
<wxl> harumph
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's because you explicitly list that path in an install file and it's no longer being produced so it can't be installed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Grep all the install files for that path and remove it
<wxl> that's what i wass thinking 
<wxl> hey @tsimonq2 while you're here do you know anywhere that there's policy for versioning git snapshots?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> hey @tsimonq2 while you're here do you know anywhere that there's policy f …], There's unspoken policy
<wxl> figured as such
<lubot> <tsimonq2> last.tagged.version+gitYYYYMMDD-0ubuntu1
<wxl> @tsimonq2: why do i so often see gitDATE rather than gitHASH?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I personally always do gitDATE to make sure I don't accidentally get a lower version number
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think that's gbp though
<wxl> hm
<wxl> oh what the heck
<wxl> dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<wxl> i mean there's an obvious fix but that seems like a hack
<wxl> i mean this is supposedly our packaging. we've had ubuntu changes before
<wxl> well i guess not of 4
<wxl> good lord 228 build machines on the farm and 206 are disabled
<wxl> what is up with THAT?
<wxl> omg there is *one* amd64 builder jeeez
<guiverc> I'm assuming this is expected; clicking RELEASE NOTES results in 18.04.3 being displayed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9d02b8184cb4: Add what left arrow actually does] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9d02b8184cb4
<guiverc> :(  I see issues by leok (keyboard layout, haven't experienced it, but I use US layout as an aussie)
<lubot> <kc2bez> @guiverc [<guiverc> I'm assuming this is expected; clicking RELEASE NOTES results in 18.04 …], The link to the Ubuntu notes? I noticed the same.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @guiverc [<guiverc> :(  I see issues by leok (keyboard layout, haven't experienced it, but …], reading the report, 20.04 is mentioned yet it seems to be filed under 18.04.4
<guiverc> Yes the 20.04 ref grabbed me; i assumed it was a problem that first occurred with newer kernels (thus 20.04 now appearing in later 18.04 stack), but I didn't read that far... I had my own i386 fails at the time..  (really minor though; about to file another when I'm returned to 'live'; not blockers in my mind at all)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Good to know, thanks guiverc
<kc2bez> guiverc: It looks like we have an issue with auto resizing on 32 bit based on your reports.
<guiverc> it's all on the one box.. maybe it's something weird on that box (I do hate that era hp's BIOS config)
<guiverc> how many x86 users will use auto-resize anyway... yeah it's strange i had issues with that two rather different ways too
<kc2bez> I can do a test too, it may be a bit later today.
<guiverc> :)  thanks... 
<kc2bez> I anticipate a respin though
<kc2bez> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-signed-hwe/+bug/1861794
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1861794 in linux-signed-hwe (Ubuntu) "[18.04.4] System boots in insecure mode after an installation with SB on" [Undecided, New]
 * guiverc does not want to hear that !!!
<kc2bez> Maybe I will be wrong
 * guiverc may have fingers crossed    (i expect it regardless...)
<kc2bez> I am "new" around here still.
<guiverc> me too
<guiverc> I've been around news for years; but not lubuntu for that long
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I was mentioned wxl ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, sorry @HMollerCl I said I would test the script. But I am having some issues with internet. can't download the latest iso to check in it. I will do the test as soon as I have good internet.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Also, sorry @HMollerCl I said I would test the script. But I am having some issu …], You don't need the latest iso
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I know. But the install in my vm is a bit messed up. I have to do a reinstall. And I need a iso to do that.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay. I just managed to get today's iso. … There was something to check related to replacing partition during installation na? @wxl23 @kc2bez
<wxl> i think you're making stuff up
<wxl> there was a mention about bionic auto-resize on a 32 bit, but there's a respin pending we think
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i think you're making stuff up], 🙄 I remember reading something similar here or on discourse. But lite now.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, will zfs be supported in focal?
<wxl> well erase disk with an existing partition fails in focal but that's known
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: which is teh easiest way to make a broadcom work?
<wxl> well zfs ISN'T supported in ubuntu so no (the option is totally experimental)
<wxl> @HMollerCl depends on which one. some are really easy and some are a total pain.
<wxl> !b43
<ubot93> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wxl> ^ that's helpful
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> well erase disk with an existing partition fails in focal but that's known], Ouch. Should have said just a min ago. I started with manual partitioning and a btrfs partition. Nvm will check on next install.
<wxl> this too @HMollerCl https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> well zfs ISN'T supported in ubuntu so no (the option is totally experiment …], Will we be also giving that option? For those who want to experiment?
<wxl> no need to check. it's a known failure and we have a pending fix
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @ubot93 [<ubot93> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/comm …], This worked with me.
<wxl> no we won't be offering it yet https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/533
<ubot93> Issue 533 in calamares/calamares "ZFS support" [Open]
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> K.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks wxl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I thought it was easier now...
<wxl> for some cards it's very easy
<wxl> for others, no.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> for others, no.], +1
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl any prerequisites for the script? Do I have to have something Installed?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> there was a mention about bionic auto-resize on a 32 bit, but there's a re …], That's only my guess at this point. Other than the bug I referenced I don't have anything to base it on.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [@HMollerCl any prerequisites for the script? Do I have to have something Install …], Python and qt5, which you should already have
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Python3
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [Python and qt5, which you should already have], K. Will test and give my comments later.
<wxl> there is only python3 :)
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> there is only python3 :)], The Python 2 is dead, there is only the Python 3.  All Hail the Python!  *shot*
<wxl> re that issue with the erase disk/focal problem i have a git master kpmcore and a git master cala rebuilt against it in ppa:wxl/testy-testy 
<wxl> well cala is building
<wxl> supposedly the latest kpmcore has a potential fix
<lubot> <franksmcb> @wxl [<wxl> there was a mention about bionic auto-resize on a 32 bit, but there's a re …], I can confirm that it effects Ubuntu MATE as well on 32bit
<wxl> @franksmcb well that's reassuring. you know of a bug? cc @kc2bez @guiverc
<lubot> <franksmcb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1861912
<wxl> you the man :)
<wxl> ^ @RikMills can you confirm in Kubuntu i386?
<RikMills> not right now
<kc2bez> guiverc had a couple of bugs too https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1861777  and  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1861788 but he wasn't sure if that was his box only that was having an issue.
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1861777 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 18.04.4 QA-test; I cannot select which drive I want to install to" [Undecided, New]
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1861788 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 18.04.4 QA-test install; post-install it failed to boot - grub rescue" [Undecided, New]
<wxl> yeah i saw those but i need his help sorting them out
<kc2bez> Also we have this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1706859 which is a bit confusing as to which version it actually relates too.
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1706859 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Bionic) "Auto-selected keyboard layout no longer matches chosen region on 'Where are you' page" [Medium, Triaged]
<kc2bez> Thanks for the assist @franksmcb
<lubot> <franksmcb> No worries Dan. I'm lugging around the crusty old laptop today for just this reason. :)
<kc2bez> @franksmcb Would you be willing to run that same test on a 18.04.3 image?
<lubot> <franksmcb> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> @franksmcb Would you be willing to run that same test on a 18.04.3 imag …], I can. That system did run those iso tests previously and was successful. Give me a few
<kc2bez> Thanks Bill, appreciate it.
<lubot> <franksmcb> 18.4.3 point release installs correctly using auto-resize. … Ran SMART tests on disk and it shows OK.
<lubot> <franksmcb> Slow going on the installs :P
<kc2bez> Thanks for running that.
<kc2bez> I know, I ran a couple of spot checks last night.
<kc2bez> If you could update the bug with that info that would be cool @franksmcb
<lubot> <franksmcb> Done. Tis frustrating that I don't have logs for the error
<wxl> looks like the kpmcore update is a bust :(
<kc2bez> :(
<kc2bez> Sorry wxl
<wxl> @franksmcb you could use apport-collect, but you'd need to go reproduce the problem and then do it ideally
<wxl> presumedly the "lock" you refer to is simply in ubiquity rather than the whole system
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T129: Lubuntu 18.04.4] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T129#3102
<lubot> <franksmcb> wxl I've set up the system to reproduce it. And as before it hard locks...I can't even drop into a TTY.
<wxl> @franksmcb wow jeez that sucks
<lubot> <franksmcb> It's odd and frustrating
<wxl> well it's been escalated in #ubuntu-release, so we'll see
<lubot> <franksmcb> I've gotten a comment on the bug that someone was able to reproduce it
<wxl> yeah they're working on it in #ubuntu-release
#lubuntu-devel 2020-02-05
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdefc94d52bfc: Remove double space] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdefc94d52bfc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1ab780fadb0a: Add checkbox wording to lock panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1ab780fadb0a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcdb7fe80f296: Improve styling] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcdb7fe80f296
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5c465aa24191: Add close volume applet with escape key] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5c465aa24191
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe0687b4ea24b: Add adding/removing applets to lxqt-panel summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe0687b4ea24b
<guiverc> fyi: a xubuntu 18.04.4 install also failed to let me select any drive other than sdc (trying to install alongside sda) - identical issue to Lubuntu 18.04.4 yesterday..
<kc2bez> That makes sense guiverc I am not sure if you saw or not but mate was having the same issue. 
<kc2bez> There is a great deal of discussion in #ubuntu-release
<guiverc> nah I didn't see (-release) kc2bez  ; I'm just home from dinner @ parents; (early tonight), so thanks
<guiverc> Also I don't need to be specifically mentioned in 18.04.4 release notes (esp. if alone unless helpful for recruiting or something), but thanks.  LeoK has a few listed too
<kc2bez> guiverc: I fixed that ;)
<kc2bez> Credit where credit is due.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://thenewstack.io/wireguard-vpn-protocol-coming-to-a-linux-kernel-near-you/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yay!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Will we have 5.6 in 20.04?
<lubot> <kc2bez> it seems unlikely
<lubot> <kc2bez> but I may be wrong
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Even if it doesn't make it, I am sure it might be available later as hwe. Won't it? … But I'd very much like it to be there in focal
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> One more great thing coming in with 5.6 is multipath TCP. A professor asked me today about it. He has a project related to it.
<kc2bez> It depends on when it gets released. judging from the release cadence it will be a few months at the earliest probably
<kc2bez> 5.5 was only released 9 days ago looking at git
<kc2bez> 5.4 was released in November and 5.3 was September
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Might get released just before focal release.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hope we get it in.
<lubot> <wxl23> @franksmcb your input needed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1861912
<lubot> <wxl23> Also anyone with I386 ^
<lubot> <wxl23> Leok fixed his comments. He WAS testing 18.04.4
<lubot> <kc2bez> ok thanks @wxl23
<lubot> <wxl23> Also his installs succeeded, just those bugs were the problem
<lubot> <franksmcb> @wxl23 [@franksmcb your input needed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/ …], I'll update that in a moment
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @The_LoudSpeaker [Might get released just before focal release.], When is the kernel freeze?
<The_LoudSpeaker> April 9th
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @N0um3n0
<lubot> <N0um3n0> Thanks @The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You can find more info here: … https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> And in the topic of #ubuntu+1
<wxl> @franksmcb looks like in #ubuntu-release they've pretty much called it a non-blocker because they can't seem to reproduce it.
<wxl> guiverc if you can add your experience to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1861912 it would be great
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1861912 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "file system creation in partition failed in auto-resize install 18.04.4" [High, Incomplete]
<wxl> in an ideal world, with as many flavors as possible
<wxl> and actually what would be best: get on irc in #ubuntu-release and talk to sil2100, juliank, jibel and mwhudson
<wxl> https://news.softpedia.com/news/ten-year-old-sudo-bug-giving-root-privileges-to-any-user-gets-a-fix-529096.shtml
<wxl> ^ proof that mint is indeed quite different than ubuntu
<wxl> also TIL sudo's logo is a BLT apparently https://www.sudo.ws/alerts/pwfeedback.html
<wxl> of course it might be tempeh
<wxl> this might be good to recommend to folks coming from windows 7 https://ubuntu.com/blog/how-to-upgrade-from-windows-7-to-ubuntu-installation
<wxl> it's roughly comparable
<wxl> @teward001 i got a notice like this when trying to connect to discourse via github.. any ideas? https://community.auth0.com/t/the-github-social-connection-is-passing-access-token-as-part-of-a-query-param/37403
<guiverc> maybe release notes will require a suggestion for i386 images, we had problems with auto-resize so to avoid auto-resize/install-alongside, use manual-partitining/something-else after reducing size yourself..
<lubot> <kc2bez> It definitely will if a fix is not found and it gets released as is.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Which is the way it looks right now.
<lubot> <kc2bez> If you have any other thoughts on that please let me know so I can include them.
#lubuntu-devel 2020-02-06
<kc2bez> I can confirm. If you have sufficient free space install alongside does work.
<kc2bez> The space has to be free however.
<wxl> make notes on the bug, please
<kc2bez> I will 
<wxl> and again if you can try to clarify in #ubuntu-release with aforementioned folks
<kc2bez> From what i read in release that was what they did to test. But I will reach out.
<wxl> the fact that it doesn't fail gracefully when lacking sufficient space is a problem
<guiverc> :)   kc2bez 
<kc2bez> I agree wxl
<kc2bez> I updated the announcement but if you have any suggested edits please let me know.
<kc2bez> Also, if there is insufficient space should it offer to re-size it?
<wxl> at the very least i would imagine it would give a warning or SOMETHING
<wxl> the question is how 18.04.3 differs
<guiverc> kc2bez, in "What's The Difference Between 18.04.3 & this release" .  I'd suggest dropping ", but is not a major release of Lubuntu in and of itself." (I don't think necessary; we said for convenience @ start). 
<guiverc> fyi: the purpose was i felt sentence was too long/complicated.. was trying to simplify it..
<kc2bez> It did seem to run on, i agree
<lubot> <franksmcb> Sorry for delays and I know it's a Ubuntu MATE install but I was able to get a syslog from a failed install attempt.  It's not much
<lubot> <franksmcb> It shows a ubi-partman error
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T129: Lubuntu 18.04.4] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T129#3103
<kc2bez> Release day for 18.04.4 ! I am going to mark our images as ready unless there is a reason not to.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
<guiverc> :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> tremendous work!!! Sorry I haven't been able to help with this
<lubot> <kc2bez> It is a team effort!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [tremendous work!!! Sorry I haven't been able to help with this], +1
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Will we have 5.6 in 20.04?], 5.4
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/02/ubuntu-20-04-kernel-5-4-lts
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Not getting any higher?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/02/ubuntu-20-04-kernel-5-4-lts], Ouch.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> becasue of LTS
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Makes sense.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Noice!
<kc2bez> This just in from the ubuntu-release mailing list:
<RikMills> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2020-February/004897.html
<kc2bez> TL;DR 18.04.4 release has been postponed by a week
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcbb8aeb0f27f: Add (safe graphics) to menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcbb8aeb0f27f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbab530870392: Add Start Lubuntu (safe graphics) frrom menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbab530870392
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeb188473ed7a: Fix styling] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeb188473ed7a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5599de153057: Style list] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5599de153057
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfe23ec2311d8: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfe23ec2311d8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL168bc1934187: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL168bc1934187
#lubuntu-devel 2020-02-07
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> We missed standup today.
<lubot> <lynorian> oops
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL78d80a61c4d1: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL78d80a61c4d1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL71ce373f0575: Update ARK version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL71ce373f0575
<lubot> aaldamal was added by: aaldamal
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGING4ef0632ba2c4: Merge from Ubuntu Merge-o-Matic] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGING4ef0632ba2c4
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ Here the other changes mentioned in changelog (entries other than mine) are already present in the source. Just that the changelog got updated now. Should I mention that in changelog or leave it be? As it should be understood from the title of the commit.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ @kc2bez wxl: @RikMills
<lubot> <RikMills> The debian/changelog merge entry should document the delta to debian that you left, and why. You haven't done that!
<lubot> <RikMills> And the delta you left looks not right.
<lubot> <RikMills> That is the delta
<lubot> <RikMills> You did not mention:
<lubot> <RikMills> - What you kept different in debian/control, and why
<lubot> <RikMills> - That you did not merge the copyright changes. You should have merged that I think.
<lubot> <RikMills> - install file differences
<lubot> <RikMills> - debian/rules differences
<lubot> <RikMills> - you hadn't merged the debian/meta. Which you should have done
<lubot> <RikMills> - That you kept the watch file url at the wrong url with lxde in it. 😱
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: Alt-Tab and Alt-Shift-Tab feature request (openbox conf)] EinarMostad (Einar Mostad) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#3104
<wxl> ir
<wxl> wth https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1862428
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1862428 in Xubuntu Website "HTTPS required by Chrom/ium for future downloading" [Undecided, New]
<kc2bez> I was just trying to make sense of that. 
<wxl> oh i think i understand it now
<wxl> once they fix cdimage to serve https we need to update the download links
<kc2bez> That was they way I understand it too. 
<kc2bez> Nothing too much to worry about immediately. 
<wxl> and probably we're the only other ones besides xubuntu that have a registered project for the website soo XD
<wxl> well in august they're blocked
<guiverc> new qa-install of 20.04 on sony ultracrap; I'm having trouble with connecting to wifi with default term box as it opens.  If i increase [qterminal] size before I edit-connections i can use it, but as installed it kept misbehaving (I couldn't connect wifi)
#lubuntu-devel 2020-02-08
<wxl> yes i noticed that guiverc 
<wxl> i mentioned to @hmollercl how to make it be nm-connection-editor by default. hopefully that will happen soon (let me know if you need me to do it hans)
<wxl> alternately, we can't specialize a default size for qterminal unless we pull this in https://github.com/lxqt/qterminal/commit/c8c06489ec87431b33112e5ee46f8d54410c7cc3
<wxl> even still i'm not sure that would solve the problem in all cases
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [<reply to image>], I am still not understanding, which two versions did you use to create this debdiff?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL338a75079e6e: Fix styling] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL338a75079e6e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL01c4aced619c: Add Image quality slider] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL01c4aced619c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL419f56e73d15: Add note that template does not always show] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL419f56e73d15
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0b861a32a040: Add Save first screenshot showing in autosave note] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0b861a32a040
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5b71355bca96: Make text match] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5b71355bca96
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [I am still not understanding, which two versions did you use to create this debd …], It is the diff between 0.14.1-1 and 0.14.1-1ubuntu1
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> The one I did was between 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 and 0.14.1-1ubuntu1
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> When 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 was created, at that time the debdiff you made must have been done na?
<lubot> <RikMills> I think I have said this more than once already, but to be very clear.
<lubot> <RikMills> In a debian merge, the debian/changelog merge entry MUST document the difference between the DEBIAN version and the RESULT OF YOUR MERGE
<lubot> <RikMills> NOT the difference between the last Ubuntu version and the new Ubuntu version
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so debian/compat is no longer used?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> isntead Build-Depends: debhelper-compat (= 12)
<lubot> <RikMills> @HMollerCl [so debian/compat is no longer used?], as @tsimonq2 posted https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2020/02/msg00000.html
<lubot> <RikMills> * The "debhelper-compat (= 12)" build-dependency to replace …    "Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 12~)" and "echo 12 > debian/compat".
<lubot> <HMollerCl> That means that all packages should be upgraded? Or only the ones that will be "touched" anyway?
<lubot> <RikMills> I would say only those that get touched, or have an issue with 11
<lubot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 ^
<lubot> <RikMills> though my opinion is coloured by having to curate kde stuff, which is over 300 packages... 😆
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills [though my opinion is coloured by having to curate kde stuff, which is over 300 p …], Yeah, in our case go ahead and refresh them all
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do a thorough look at all of them
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Standards version, debhelper compat, evil and pedantic Lintian, the works
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And we removed the 2222 from VCS
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So go ahead and remove that
<lubot> <Rutvikm> Is there a special version for Raspberry Pi … If not, can I test Lubuntu on it … Has anyone done it( @The_LoudSpeaker)
<lubot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 [Do a thorough look at all of them], I would love to be able to do that in Kubuntu, but ENOTIME!
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 @HMollerCl @RikMills Is debian/compat even needed?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Rutvikm [Is there a special version for Raspberry Pi? … If not, can I test Lubuntu on it? …], There isn't as of now. You can install lubuntu-desktop and sddm on ubuntu-server on Pi
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @ItzSwirlz [@tsimonq2 @HMollerCl @RikMills Is debian/compat even needed?], Not anymore
<wxl> @apt-ghetto do you know enough about thsi subject that you could put together a solution as a shellprocess? https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1203
<ubot93> Issue 1203 in calamares/calamares "Encryption does not work well with non-QWERTY keyboards" [Open]
<wxl> @kc2bez @tsimonq2 @hmollercl @The_LoudSpeaker what do you think about creating a shellprocess to alert the user that they have mounts that could prevent erase disk as an option and optionally allow them to unmount/swapoff? re: https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/860
<ubot93> Issue 860 in calamares/calamares "re-think handling of (auto-)mounted partitions" [Open]
<lubot> <kc2bez> I have been pondering this for a bit.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I hadn't thought of an interactive approach until you mentioned it.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I was more or less just thinking of swap too.
<lubot> <kc2bez> My thought process was a little narrow.
<wxl> there's a couple ways we could do it
<wxl> we could do qt, pyqt, or my favorite kdialog
<wxl> i would REALLY be inclined towards the latter because it adds one really small depend but it's super practical and crazy easy to use in shell scripts
<wxl> we use it at work quite a bit
<lubot> <aptghetto> @wxl [<wxl> @apt-ghetto do you know enough about thsi subject that you could put toget …], I guess you mean creating a core.img with a shellprocess? No, I don't know enough about it. But I don't think, that this is a good solution. It should be handled by Calamares. … If a newer Grub is installed, the core.img is replaced. And how c
<lubot> an we sign the custom Grub core.img without a valid private key of Canonical for Secure Boot?
#lubuntu-devel 2020-02-09
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @kc2bez @tsimonq2 @hmollercl @The_LoudSpeaker what do you think about crea …], Sorry I don't understand thee issue, will try to
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I know the issue. I don't get "shell script" of you mean a startup script like thing starting asking with cala then ok. That's a good idea. But an inbuilt module in cala would be better
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *if
<The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills I understood what you were trying to say, Now, how do I update it?
<The_LoudSpeaker> A new ubuntu version with proper fixes?
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ wxl
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL98f450d4e99f: Make order top down on menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL98f450d4e99f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL513a336996cd: Make order top down] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL513a336996cd
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [- you hadn't merged the debian/meta. Which you should have done], You mean debian/upstream/meta ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [- install file differences], they are the same. only order is different.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [- debian/rules differences], I did not understand this part.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [- What you kept different in debian/control, and why], you mean debian/compat ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I get an error while building if I use debhelper-compat instead of debhelper: … ```dh: Found invalid debhelper-compat relation: debhelper-compat (>= 12) … dh:  * Please format the relation as (example): debhelper-compat (= 12) … dh:  * Note that alternatives, architecture restrictions, build-profiles etc. are not supported. … 
<lubot> dh:  * If this is not possible, then please remove the debhelper-compat relation and insert the … dh:    compat level into the file debian/compat.  (E.g. "echo 12 > debian/compat") … dh: Could not parse desired debhelper compat level from relation: debhelper-compat (>= 12)```
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D81
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Correctly Merge from Merge-o-Matic: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D81
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7334f9ae1f8b: Update Kcalc version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7334f9ae1f8b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdca6ce825101: Reorder paragraphs to undo redo above copy paste] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdca6ce825101
<guiverc> I don't suppose anyone knows what appears when booting a '20.04'ISO in what maybe chinese?   (dell vostro 430 (i7-870, 12gb, nvidia geforce gt 6600 gt) i've not used before; but it's booting up with a different screen in non-english possibly chinese characters?)  .. as typing this it timed out & booted 'Start' :) so unimportant..  (I wanted to check disc for defects)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/P66 … This came out as a result if debdiff between debian version and merged ubuntu version of lxqt-config. @tsimonq2 can you give me a reason for those changes arund lines 165-167, 160, where they are moved to suggests and some are discarded from recommends? This isn't done by me. it has come from prev
<lubot> ious ubuntu-side tweaks.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I have to add those reasons in changelog.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [https://phab.lubuntu.me/P66 … ^ This came out as a result if debdiff between debi …], Also many changes like the d/manpages, d/install file and d/rules as displayed by this debdiff are already there in current version of package on phab. That is the main reason this debdiff cannot be applied directly to p
<lubot> hab and has to be applied manually. Tl.DR: It shows extra stuff. (clone phab and compare those files with the debdiff.) … @RikMills @wxl @kc2bez @tsimonq2
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [<reply to image>], simillar is the case with the debdiff you sent earlier here. It does have some things that I missed but also has extra stuff. leading to manually editing of all the files mentioned in the debdiff.
<lubot> <RikMills> The debdiff was just to illustrate what you missed.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> agreed. thanks for that but what do we do about the extra stuff?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [https://phab.lubuntu.me/P66 … ^ This came out as a result if debdiff between debi …], also about keeping them at some places in a straight line instead of sorting.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [I get an error while building if I use debhelper-compat instead of debhelper: … dh …], @The_LoudSpeaker any ideas what to do here?
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [@RikMills r any ideas what to do here?], The error tells you what is wrong and how to fix it!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> you mean putting debhelper-compat (=12) instead of (>=12) ?
<lubot> <RikMills> yes
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> it is set as >=12 in upstream.
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [it is set as >=12 in upstream.], No, it is not
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [No, it is not], the debdiff shows >=12 na?
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [the debdiff shows >=12 na?], No, it doesn't
<lubot> <RikMills> (Photo, 499x151) https://i.imgur.com/QBWWwzH.jpg
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/9x4YIbj.jpg
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> oohhh Now I understand. It as >=12
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> sorry my bad
<lubot> <RikMills> regards obvious things like the missing upstream metadata, you should add it in next upload
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [regards obvious things like the missing upstream metadata, you should add it in …], Already did. just haven't updated the revision yet
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am facing a lil problem here.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> debuild -b —no-sign gives me a error that I can't understand
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/P67
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> added upstream metadata in D81 for lxqt-panel. The above errors are for lxqt-config
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [https://phab.lubuntu.me/P67], @wxl @kc2bez
<lubot> <RikMills> https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-announce-apps/2020-February/005567.html
<lubot> <RikMills> (Photo, 733x466) https://i.imgur.com/cNmYsWs.jpg
<lubot> <wxl23> @HMollerCl [Sorry I don't understand thee issue, will try to], The issue is Calamares won't show erase disk as an option for a drive if any partition is mounted. And since Ubuntu automounts swaps this is a big problem.
<wxl> @teward001 some reason i'm not getting discourse notifications via email?
<wxl> @kc2bez were you planning on packaging cala 3.2.18?
<kc2bez> I can. 
<kc2bez> I wasn't sure if another release was around the corner or not.
<kc2bez> Also wasn't sure that we were really missing out on anything.
<wxl> i think given how affected ade has been fosdem probably not XD
<kc2bez> Yeah, I probably should do that.
<wxl> from what i can tell there are some bigger fish to fry for the next release
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> @teward001 some reason i'm not getting discourse notifications via email?], Not sure will have to dig when i am home again.  Not near my computer
<lubot> <RikMills> Ouch. calamares now FTBFS
<lubot> <kc2bez> uff
<lubot> <RikMills> looks like it does not like boost 1.71
<lubot> * RikMills finds patch to test
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING4efcfde7475b: sync with archive changelog] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING4efcfde7475b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING4989aced7ac4: fix FTBFS with boost 1.71] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING4989aced7ac4
<lubot> <RikMills> fixed (I think)
<wxl> now we just need 3.2.18 :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T149: automounts prevent Erase Disk option in Calamares] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T149
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T149: automounts prevent Erase Disk option in Calamares] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T149#3115
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl23 [The issue is Calamares won't show erase disk as an option for a drive if any par …], Sounds good then
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: PM me the email you get your notifications sent to
<wxl> @teward001 it's the u.c one
<lubot> <teward001> wxl@u.c ?
<wxl> yeppers
<lubot> <teward001> ok give me a bit
<lubot> <teward001> currently updating this machine and fixing its swap usage
<wxl> np
<wxl> also would like to talk to you about that github api deprecation notice i mentioned before; if you need i can just make you a task
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: regarding email, it's a cert mismatch issue
<lubot> <teward001> so discourse is being rebuilt at the docker level with the new updated config
<lubot> <teward001> as for the github api issue, you'll (a) need to make a task and, (b) remind me what it's about?
<wxl> @teward001 ⓐ will do ⓑ everytime i log into phab/discourse with github i get a warning to use authorization http header instead of access_token https://developer.github.com/changes/2019-11-05-deprecated-passwords-and-authorizations-api/#authenticating-using-que
<lubot> <teward001> yeah i don't think there's anything I can specifically do to fix that though
<lubot> <teward001> until upstreams release updated auth plugins
<wxl> there's no clear timeline to quit supporting so maybe i shouldn't worry so much but i couldn't find any movement upstream so *shrug*
<lubot> <teward001> yeah well until upstreams update, Nothing I Can Do
<lubot> <teward001> alternatively, stop using GH for your logins :P
 * wxl brandishes the wet fish
 * kc2bez swings the wet fish wildly in @teward001 's direction. 
<lubot> <teward001> *is not actually there so wasn't hit, and calls down orbital strikes instead*
<lubot> <teward001> ... or I could just delete discourse data... WHOOPS
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <teward001> we're getting update/rebuild errors so i'mma have to disable plugins one at a time to see if the issue is core or not
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGccf1fc2c49d6: No-change rebuild for libkpmcore9] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGccf1fc2c49d6
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: running a discourse rebuild atm as well
<lubot> <teward001> not sure if it's going to blow up or not
<lubot> <teward001> but I had to disable a plugin to make it work I think
<wxl> oh boy
<wxl> which plugin?
<lubot> <teward001> the ubuntu login one
<wxl> oh does that even work?
<lubot> <teward001> nope
<lubot> <teward001> so i just disabled it
<lubot> <teward001> and ran the build properly
<lubot> <teward001> so now things 'work'
<lubot> <teward001> BUT
<wxl> great
<lubot> <teward001> email is under attack as one would expect from the outside world
<lubot> <teward001> so I had to disable auth on port 25
<wxl> uhhhhhhh
<wxl> i guess that doesn't matter
<lubot> <teward001> (so you can't try and bruteforce on port 25)
<lubot> <teward001> it's important that i noticed it but it's not really a 'problem' per se
<wxl> right
<lubot> <teward001> i can't get a full blown mail gateway here
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: at SOME POINT I will be pointing everything through a mail gateway that is nice for sifting through things, but until I get a larger IP range from Comcast and an extra blade in my virtual cluster I'm running low on 'spare resources' heh
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T150: Erase Disk fails with existing partition scheme] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T150
<wxl> okie
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T151: improve method to report bugs] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T151
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: ^ a warning
<lubot> <teward001> unless you are EXTREMELY EXPLICIT on how to explain a bug vs. support request
<lubot> <teward001> users will get it confused
<lubot> <teward001> see it frequently on server stuff and Ask Ubuntu
<wxl> i know
<wxl> i'm thinking a 50% improvement is an improvement nonetheless
